# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Raed3700's Workbook

## Raed3700

Hello everyone  ::D:  !
I have been recommended by Mr. fogelbise( ::thanks:: ) to start a workbook, so here it is!  :vicious: 
a quick info about my LD mastering progress:

- My recall skill differ from night to another. when i wake up for university in the morning by phone's alarm, i remember only few seconds of the last dream. And it fades quickly if i don't write it down my DJ.
But in weekends, i remember my last dream and some images of previous dreams(because i don't wake up by alarm). Strangely, i used to have very good dream recall in the past when i was in vacation! i used to remember two full dreams and images of 3 other!

- My awareness is not that bad. I can notice how much it improved  :smiley: . I started to notice small things IWL i didn't notice before practicing for my awareness . And i'm starting to notice dream signs and having the thought of "am i dreaming?" in my dreams more often.

- I use my phone as DJ. I think it is the best because you don't need light, you can modify easily, and if you were too drowsy it can (wake) you a little.

- My goal in LD is some what different from what most of the people want. I realize that most of the people want to fly or change objects or have some sexual activity. all i want is .. peace  ::zzz:: .
I want to have an LD where i am alone in an island watching the moon and the stars while my hands play with the cold sand and my feet can barely touch the sea water. That is my perfect LD.


I say all these information so you can tell me if i am doing something wrong or have any advice. if you need more information just tell me  :smiley: .
I think I will use this workbook as DJ daily. i wont bother you with all my dreams though but i will tell you whenever something special happens.

One last thing. Thank you.. sooooo much.. from the bottom of my heart.. for every second you spend it reading or writing in my thread. you have no benefit in helping me but you do anyway. now that is EXACTLY is the love that the world need to live in peace.  ::hug::

----------


## Raed3700

23 - 7 - 2016
Waking normally with no alarm. I could remember half a dream and images of 3 other. I was saying mantras before sleeping for around 2 mins, and i tried to watch my HI.
good sleep though..  :smiley:           Tonight is the night for my 9th lucid dreaming!

----------


## Raed3700

I realized when I was on my bed last night that I don't have to write dates in this thread as it is already shown xD
I guess my sleeping mind is better than my waking mind.  ::D: 

Anyway, I had a lazy day yesterday. I watched Youtube and laid down until the night came :Cheeky: . I didn't even do my homework. I'm not proud of that.
Regarding my sleep, I woke by an alarm at 3am for stupid reason. I decided to turn it off and consider it a WBTB opportunity! I tried CTB technique.
After that I had a micro wakening. I don't know what was the time but I had a dream about passing a police checkpoint by mistake  ::chuckle:: 
Strangely, I have a funny feeling that I tried to do an RC or at least I thought about being in dream but I'm not really sure. or did it fail?
I continued sleeping and I dreamed about what happened after that dream. I woke up at 5:45am by alarm. I'm so lucky I didn't forget those dreams and fragments even though I didn't write them down.

Tonight is the night for my 9th lucid dreaming!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Welcome to the DILD class, Raed3700!

Your LD goals sound wonderful!  My very favorite LDs are when I'm surrounded by beautiful, amazing dream environments.   Dream skies and even buildings can be astonishing beautiful.   Interior decoration is bizarre and fantastic at times.  Colors that just don't seem to exist outside of dreams.   

I offer a few things I've written about both recall and lucidity/awareness:

FryingMan's dream recall tips

FryingMan's Unified Theory of Lucid Dreaming: Pay Attention, Reflect, Recall -- Both Day and Night

Have a look at this great list of articles/threads

Work on incubating your ideal dream: throughout the day, imagine as vividly as you can, the island, the beach, the water, and yourself there experiencing it.  Think about it during the day, think about it at night as you fall asleep.

Having concrete dream goals, both about what the setting would be, and what you would do there.   Think about walking along the beach, exploring the island, swimming in the water.

Work on paying attention to all your experiences, and recalling them (recalling the day's experiences at night, and the night's experiences in the morning).   Reach for dream memories every single time you find yourself awake.   Over time, your dream recall and dream vividness (and lucicity!) will grow and grow.  Consistency is key: do it every night and every day.    

Love your dreams and be thankful for them.   Consider recalling any dream a victory, lucid or not.    Reward yourself upon particularly vivid or enjoyable dreams.  Do not get frustrated about not getting lucid or not recalling dreams.  There's always another night.  You want to have only positive thought and emotions associated with dreaming.

Keep us updated on your progress and your day and night activities!

----------


## Raed3700

Thank you all for the love and support <3.  (Special thanks for Mr. FryingMan  <3) I will read what you sent as soon as possible.

plus,
OMG OMG OMG I had my 9th lucid dream!  :Bliss: 
though .. I'm not really sure if it was a "dream".  but I'm sure as heck I was not awake xP .
so here's what happened:               [Note: I have smart bulbs that can change brightness that i keep turned on and very dim]


*Spoiler* for _Two cute visitors_: 



I had a micro wakening to change my position or for some reason. I reached my phone and it was 4:04 am. I said well, what a blessing, a natural WBTB. I tried to notice when I start to dream while repeating mantras. Next thing I remember, I'm lying on my back, opening my eyes and looking at the center of my room. a young male child (age 4 - 5 y) wearing blue shirt is coming towards me! That's when I know I was dreaming!

I couldn't really see his face because I was too drowsy and some what dizzy, but I'm sure that I never seen him before. And I don't have any younger siblings. I just lied there watching him reaching my bed, lied above me and slept on my chest. He was so warm just like a real person. I just liked what he did and hugged him back  ::hug::  *^^*. He then raised his head for few seconds and put it back on my chest. I stayed there closing my eyes with a kid on my chest until i could not feel him any more. I open my eyes again, the kid is gone, and i see a white parrot above resting on the chandelier. I saw him and raised my arm while laying down so he can come and sit on my arm, and he did! After that he sat next to me in bed and start shaking his head and playing. then laid and put his head on the right side of my neck.
I then woke up from phones alarm.



Most of my SP are unpleasant and stop me from moving, so i don't think this was SP. I'm just so happy that i could realize i was not awake even if it was not a dream ^^ .

Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream!  ::goodjob::

----------


## FryingMan

Congrats, that sure sounds like a lucid dream to me!

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome Raed! Your introduction thread was very enthusiastic and inspiring that I just had to say hello and invite you over here to the DILD workbooks. I can't imagine that you are doing anything wrong since you are off to a very good start! I really liked your LD #9, very heartwarming like your original post here in your workbook! I also love beaches, islands and the cosmos and have to say they have been a feature of some of my favorite LD's. Like FryingMan said you can incubate these things and you can also teleport there or look for them anytime a dream fades by imagining in detail the sound of the waves rolling up on a beach, the feeling of the sand at your feet and the ocean breeze on your face and many times you can extend the length of any dreams that have faded and find yourself in your idea locale.

Like I said in your introduction thread, I hope to see you around this forum sharing your experiences and thoughts for many years to come!

----------


## Raed3700

Aawwww .. The joy of love I'm feeling!  ::smitten:: 
Thanks for all Mr. FryingMan and Mr. fogelbise, I guess this workbook gave me the boost of motivation I needed to have more lucid dreams. It's the first time for me to have 2 LD in one month!  And thank you for everyone watched and read my progressing.

My last sleep was pretty normal, normal dreams, normal recall and normal annoying alarm. When I woke up I could remember 2 dreams in a very fair details, but guess who had to wake up fast and couldn't write down his dreams thus he forgot them all?  ::tomato:: 


Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Continuing to love the enthusiasm!  ::D:  

Regarding alarms, have you thought about setting an intent to wake up naturally 5 minutes before your alarm goes off? It could be something like "I wake up 5 minutes before my alarm sounds and I lay still recalling my dreams." (You may even want to try setting your alarm for 5 minutes later than usual if you have enough time to get up 5 minutes later). This might be good for weekdays or days that you have to get up at a certain time. You still have the alarm to wake you if it takes a while to start waking by intention. On the weekends or anytime that you can sleep in and wake up naturally, you can still do WBTB without an alarm if you want. The easiest way is with the water method where you drink enough water before bed so that you naturally wake up to pee around 4.5 to 6 hours. You might want to save this for days you can sleep in, at least until you feel you can do it without affecting your valuable rest.

I meant to ask you, what is the CTB technique?

----------


## Raed3700

The alarm situation is somewhat uncontrollable.  :Cheeky:    Because I'm one of those people who put an alarm every five minutes until the time of wakening. change that and I will add one absent day from university  ::D: .
But! I tried to drink glass of water before my sleep and it worked! I woke up after about 4 hours of sleeping. I'm so gonna try that on weekends. I hope I don't waste one more mattress, yeah I wasted enough mattresses already.  ::laughtillhurts:: 

Regarding your question about the CTB technique. It's a lucidity induction technique mentioned in Mr. Daniel Love's book (Are You Dreaming?) that stands for Catching The Butterfly. As Mr. Love suggest, it's primarily for WILDs but DILDs are possible too. I quote from his book:




> "Consciousness, as you fall into sleep, is like a butterfly flitting from flower to flower, from one thought to the next, difficult to keep track of and easy to lose. Your goal is to keep track of your mental butterfly and catch him at the point he flits from the flower of thought into the garden of dreams."



 It can also be, as Mr. love suggest, holding one thought or image or visualization consciously until you fall asleep.
!!! PLEASE ALERT ME IF I VIOLATED ANY RIGHTS OF MR. DANIEL LOVE AS I DO NOT KNOW MUCH IN THAT MATTER !!!

My last night sleep was rather lovely, even though I caused for myself about an hour of insomnia because I was trying CTB but had too much consciousness. Ironically, I dreamt about being in a dream that I woke up from (still dreaming), and I held an object in my hand that was supposed to help me master lucid dreaming. I had some fragments too of another dream.    What is special is that I woke up before the alarm by 10 minutes, after writing in my DJ, I went back to sleep and I had a dream! I thought I need at least an hour of sleep so I can dream but I had a dream in less than 10 minutes. and it was reasonably vivid and somewhat long.

Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Before I talk about last night, I just wanna say thanks to Mr. FryingMan. Your links are so helpful and informative  :smiley:  .
Whooo .. last night man.   Unfortunately no lucid dreams or failed RCs but, very very long dreams and like the most vivid ever!
so what happened yesterday is that i got sleepy too early, and i didn't have to wake up early in the morning. So i said what a critical opportunity to enhance my lucid skills! I took 20 minutes meditation (i never did 20 mins before, maximum meditation was 10 mins) and set an alarm after 5 hours sleeping for WBTB. I tried to make the alarm as quit and smooth as possible. during the meditation I repeated some mantra and I tried to feel the sensation of getting lucid. so I was pretty sure i would be lucid.

I slept, woke up before my WBTB alarm! I just did a natural WBTB! besides I had soooo long, soooo vivid dream! It was so vivid that i didn't even thought to do an RC. Upon waking up I reached my phone updating my DJ, and got up of bed to go to living room. I stayed there watching the walls saying (Man i will nail this lucid dreaming sh*t tonight!). It took me 30 minutes to write in my journal and talk these over confident crap before hitting the bed again  ::lol::  .

Here's how stupid I am, I laid on my back, sleepy-conscious enough to do WILD, so i said "Why not? the competition is near and i gotta learn WILDs for my team". I was performing WILD trying to relax when i thought about the "lovely" images i would see during the upcoming SP. Smart me, i took my sleeping mask to cover my eyes so i can't see anything, and if i see something i would know i'm dreaming. All of sudden i started to see these light circles (HI?) and i was look (OoOoOohh I'm gonna dream I'm gonna dream!) and then i started to feel these scary vibrations, Like my I'm gonna leave my body to die. That's when i NOPEd the WILD stuff and returned to sleep normally. When will I man up and face my fears?  ::cry::  .

I thought "Well it's cool, I'm still conscious enough to notice my dream when I'm dreaming", and i got hit with the most vivid dream ever! and like my first dream it was soooo long! I mean man, I woke up tired after that sleep. it felt like 1 whole hour of dreaming (literally might be the longest dream i ever had yet) no RCs and no lucid dreaming relative stuff happened. But i could remember them, which might mean my recall is getting better, which is nice  :smiley:  . [ I slept for about 2 hours after that and had few small dreams but they were not special in any way]

I will man up and attempt WILD tonight to get ready for the competition. when i do that, should i submit my progress here :\ ?. I'm aware this forum is for DILD only.


Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> I stayed there watching the walls saying (Man i will nail this lucid dreaming sh*t tonight!). It took me 30 minutes to write in my journal and talk these over confident crap before hitting the bed again  .
> 
> Here's how stupid I am, I laid on my back, sleepy-conscious enough to do WILD, so i said "Why not? the competition is near and i gotta learn WILDs for my team". I was performing WILD trying to relax when i thought about the "lovely" images i would see during the upcoming SP. Smart me, i took my sleeping mask to cover my eyes so i can't see anything, and if i see something i would know i'm dreaming. All of sudden i started to see these light circles (HI?) and i was look (OoOoOohh I'm gonna dream I'm gonna dream!) and then i started to feel these scary vibrations, Like my I'm gonna leave my body to die. That's when i NOPEd the WILD stuff and returned to sleep normally. When will I man up and face my fears?  .
> 
> I thought "Well it's cool, I'm still conscious enough to notice my dream when I'm dreaming", and i got hit with the most vivid dream ever! and like my first dream it was soooo long! I mean man, I woke up tired after that sleep. it felt like 1 whole hour of dreaming (literally might be the longest dream i ever had yet) no RCs and no lucid dreaming relative stuff happened. But i could remember them, which might mean my recall is getting better, which is nice



You seem to have so much passion towards it that you should have no problem having your 10th lucid soon  ::D:  "Man i will nail this lucid dreaming sh*t tonight!" ~ hahah ^^

You don't need to aim for SP in WILD. Actually SP is not even a part of WILD. If you _do_ happen to become paralyzed, you're most likely already in a dream and you can just get up and start your lucid. Also good thinking with the sleeping mask! You're not going to die when the dream is about to begin, you can try to make it feel more like a positive spiritual experience ( though it isn't, it's just HI ), like feel as if your soul is leaving for an adventure. That's what I do when WILDing, it's great, woo!  :smiley: 

Nice progress! I'm sure the competition will boost your lucids too  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> The alarm situation is somewhat uncontrollable.    Because I'm one of those people who put an alarm every five minutes until the time of wakening. change that and I will add one absent day from university .
> But! I tried to drink glass of water before my sleep and it worked! I woke up after about 4 hours of sleeping. I'm so gonna try that on weekends.



Nice! I didn't mean to not set an alarm when you need to get up, but rather to *also* set an intention to wake up before your alarm goes off and I see that you have been able to do just that consciously or subconsciously at least twice already, very nice!





> Ironically, I dreamt about being in a dream that I woke up from (still dreaming), and I held an object in my hand that was supposed to help me master lucid dreaming.



These dreams about lucid dreaming are usually signs that one is close to having another LD! 





> What is special is that I woke up before the alarm by 10 minutes, after writing in my DJ, I went back to sleep and I had a dream! I thought I need at least an hour of sleep so I can dream but I had a dream in less than 10 minutes. and it was reasonably vivid and somewhat long.



Very nice! This sounds like it was later in the morning when REM/dreaming segments are closer together which can come in very handy for carrying more awareness into the dreams you are going to have after WBTB's.





> Before I talk about last night, I just wanna say thanks to Mr. FryingMan. Your links are so helpful and informative  .



Aren't they! Which one(s) did you connect with the most?





> Whooo .. last night man.   Unfortunately no lucid dreams or failed RCs but, very very long dreams and like the most vivid ever!
> so what happened yesterday is that i got sleepy too early, and i didn't have to wake up early in the morning. So i said what a critical opportunity to enhance my lucid skills! I took 20 minutes meditation (i never did 20 mins before, maximum meditation was 10 mins) and set an alarm after 5 hours sleeping for WBTB. I tried to make the alarm as quit and smooth as possible. during the meditation I repeated some mantra and I tried to feel the sensation of getting lucid. so I was pretty sure i would be lucid.



I wouldn't be surprised if the meditation before bed helped produce those vivid dreams! Good work!





> I slept, woke up before my WBTB alarm! I just did a natural WBTB! besides I had soooo long, soooo vivid dream!



Was this with the water method also, or perhaps intention? Nice work either way!





> ...I laid on my back, sleepy-conscious enough to do WILD, so i said "Why not? the competition is near and i gotta learn WILDs for my team". I was performing WILD trying to relax when i thought about the "lovely" images i would see during the upcoming SP. Smart me, i took my sleeping mask to cover my eyes so i can't see anything, and if i see something i would know i'm dreaming. All of sudden i started to see these light circles (HI?) and i was look (OoOoOohh I'm gonna dream I'm gonna dream!) and then i started to feel these scary vibrations, Like my I'm gonna leave my body to die. That's when i NOPEd the WILD stuff and returned to sleep normally. When will I man up and face my fears?  .



Great intuition to see the right opportunity to try a WILD. I personally do not believe that my soul or anything goes anywhere when doing a WILD or during any kind of lucid dreaming, so when all of the vibrations and odd noises and sensations happen, I sit back and enjoy the ride. I think back to when I was a kid and getting on this amusement park ride that spins very fast and I was starting to get scared. My cousin said, just laugh and I did and sure enough the fear melted away and I was enjoying the ride immensely instead of being scared out of my wits. WILD is a little different in that you may not want to pay too much attention to what you are experiencing so that you can keep inching towards sleep, but the whole thing about fear might be what you needed to hear. Just know that all of those things happening are sleep and dream stuff, nothing to fear at all!  :smiley: 





> I will man up and attempt WILD tonight to get ready for the competition. when i do that, should i submit my progress here :\ ?. I'm aware this forum is for DILD only.



Absolutely. Feel free to keep track of all of your lucid dreaming practices here so you can look back at what is working for you any time. Now if you want some more WILD expertise as well, check out Sageous WILD class and you can post questions in his Q&A (and here in your workbook too, if you want). His Q&A: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13309...-bad-here.html

----------


## Raed3700

To Saizaphod:
Loved the support <3. It was very relieving to know SP is not necessary in WILD.

To fogelbise:
Loved the support <3. Mr. FryingMan most connected links is hard to tell, but Mr. Sageous thread about memory was priceless! check it out: Memory: the Forgotten Fundamental
Besides I did not finish reading all the links so I might change my mind later  :Cheeky:  .

To All:
Loved the support <3. Thank you for making my humble workbook a hot thread  :For Xox:  .  You know how to make me happy.
------------------------------------------------------------------
So, Last night! unsurprisingly I screwed up  :Big laugh: . I did not have to wake up early so I could do 20 minutes meditation, but I didn't do it well. I kept moving and opening my eyes and touch this and that.
My plan was: Sleep till the alarm of WBTB and try to achieve DILD. after WBTB, do WILD. I made my alarm so quit so I don't forget my dream. But when the alarm went off, I forgot 80% of what happened. I should keep on the glass of water method. All I remember is a couple of images and it was not regular dream. It was the type of dream where you watch things happen but not to you, just like watching a movie.

I set my WBTB alarm for a little more than 4 hours of sleeping. upon waking up, updated my DJ, and went to the living room doing nothing. I even forgot to say mantras  ::D: . Unexpectedly, I was wide awake o.o! I didn't feel like to sleep again o.o! My eyes were as wide as owl's o.o! I don't know why did I felt that way. I got bored so I returned to bed and read some dream examples from Stephen Laberge's book. 40 minutes of WBTB I thought was enough, it's WILD time! Please keep in mind this is my first time trying WILD seriously so I was not fully expecting it to work anyway.

I did what a remember of WILD. Lie on your back, relax, take a trip upon your body parts to make sure all relaxed from toes to top, focus on your breathing, stay conscious and "enjoy the ride  :smiley: ". With sleeping mask on my face, I stayed on that state for what seemed like an hour until i started to feel the vibrations coming. I started to say (Shhhhhh.., you are ok, enjoy the ride, for team Valor.) and all sort of stuff to not scare myself out of that state. I started to breath heavily unconsciously as I'm in sleep but suddenly, my heart started to beat harder than usual which caused my consciousness to rise and I woke back up >.<!  Come to find out, all the time I took in this WILD attempt was 20 minutes.

I know I failed because I was not sleepy enough. I said (No! I will achieve WILD just as I planned!) so I went to do things that would make me sleepy. to make things short, I stayed up for 4 another hours  ::rolllaugh:: . Yes people, my "WBTB" took as long as my sleep. that's how much of a failure I was  :Fame: . Then I had WILD attempt #2 but I failed very soon for motivation reasons. so I went back to sleep normally.

No frustrations though. I feel like it was a good attempt. besides my second sleep had a very fun dream that raised my mood so much ^^
Thanks again for everything you do, i really appreciate it. I honestly get excited to visit DV everyday for the support you guys give me, even if you just view my progress :*. 
Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> I know I failed because I was not sleepy enough. I said (No! I will achieve WILD just as I planned!) so I went to do things that would make me sleepy. to make things short, I stayed up for 4 another hours . Yes people, my "WBTB" took as long as my sleep. that's how much of a failure I was . Then I had WILD attempt #2 but I failed very soon for motivation reasons. so I went back to sleep normally.



When I practiced WILD heavily I used to stay up for 2-4 hours too after WBTB, because I couldn't fall back asleep either.  ::wink::  Don't try to force yourself to sleep, I think that's impossible. So instead, just completely _enjoy_ the feeling of comfortness as you lay there, knowing you can stay and enjoy the relaxed state in that you are for hours if you want. Then the sleep should come to you really quickly naturally. I personally started to do this a week ago and the time I fall asleep after WBTB went from 45min - 2h to 20min - 1H. 

But if you simply can't fall asleep for some reason and you know you're going to stay awake for an hour or couple, then use that time for MILDing too. You have a really good amount of time to set a strong intention of becoming lucid!  :smiley:  Then if your WILD fails, it is really likely that you'll have a DILD instead!

----------


## Raed3700

Roger that Mr. Saizaphod, very lovely advice. I will enjoy my comfortable bed next sleep ^^ .
Extra notes for me so I don't repeat my failures: 
- I will re-read (How to Meditate: A practical guide to making friends with your mind) by Pema Chordon as I clearly did not understand it well and I need a quick review.  That along side with completing (Are You Dreaming?). 
- I will focus more on my DJ as I noticed I don't write my dreams with much details.
- I read about ADA previously in DV, it was my first time knowing about the existence of such technique. So, i will focus all day not to day dream much and be aware as much as possible.

My friends! I just created my first personal RC  ::biggrin:: ! It goes simply like this: In as much actions you do as possible, ask yourself (Have I done this before? Am I used to do this everyday? When was the last time i did this?). See, i see my life has a routine with so few new experiences everyday, if any at all. While my dreams on the other hand is so full of action and intense emotions (both are the most common dream sign for me). I think if I did something new in a dream [say, witnessing fire] and I tell myself (wow I never seen fire before! Am I dreaming?) I might trigger my awareness and achieve lucidity. I hope it works.  ::content:: 

plus, I have a question for you my fellow, loyal dreamers. When you achieve lucidity, how long do your dreams last?  ::roll::  I mean.. I had only one dream that I could truly control and play and have fun with it. And that dream felt like 2-4 minutes long. And I'm ready to sell one of my kidneys to relive that again! (I'm exaggerating of course  ::movingmrgreen:: ). Do you guys have a lucid dream that feels like 2 hours? what if you do DIELD? can you in one night dream what it feels like a whole day?.

Lovely talking to you, Tonight is the night for my 10th Lucid dream! =^.^=

----------


## Raed3700

OMG OMG OMG IT HAPPENED AGAIN!!  :boogie:  :Bliss:  :boogie: 
Yes! Last night was my 10th lucid dream! and I could control it. which makes it the second time I experience what does it mean to be lucid. I never had 2 LDs in one month, now it happened in one week!
So here's what happened before my dream, its sleeping time and it was 11:30pm, I was a bit sleepy so I drunk a glass of water (to perform natural WBTB) and went to my bed a performed 20 mins meditation. This time I didn't suck at meditation and maintained "Zen" posture the whole time, well.. most of the time  :tongue2: . I slept after the session intentionally to perform DILD.

And guess what happened?! Yes you're right! I sucked and didn't have lucid dream  :laugh: . I had rather unpleasant NLD that me and my mom were in danger of some psychopath trying to hurt us. I still don't know why I didn't fight the guy. It was 4:42am so that was my WBTB, I stayed up repeating mantras but got interrupted by a friend texting me. We texted for like 20 minutes, and I stayed for another 10 minutes repeating mantras. I was still sleepy enough to return to sleep, so it was WILD time!

For me, the sun was already raising, so the sunlight bothered my sleeping. I used the sleeping mask, covered my body with in blanket, convinced myself that I wont die or get hurt by any means  :tongue2: , and I was ready to ride the train heading to the dream world!  Unfortunately, and because I'm a newbie in WILDs, I didn't expect the urge to change my position would be that hard ><. I mean I felt like my back was burning and my muscles just wanted to move so bad. I, sadly, kept changing my position very slightly. Hoping the WILD would still work if I did so. in the end I couldn't bear it and just turned my head right and slept.

But I was so sad.. I was so confident that I'm gonna have LD  ::damnit:: . I desperately reached my nose, with my eyes still closed, to do nose pinch RC. Air went right through my nose o.o. I was like (WHAT?), I breathed again with my nose shut and air kept coming! *Big gasp* I'M IN A DREAM! Here's the rest of it: 

*Spoiler* for _Lucid dream #10_: 




I'm in my room, lying on my back on bed, stunned that I'm dreaming. Upon opening my eyes, I could see my older brother doing funny postures just outside my room. I couldn't really move as I felt soooo sleepy. so I droped unconscious back to sleep.   Time has passed, I don't know how much, I woke up, quickly closed my nosed and breathed in hope I'm still dreaming. I am indeed still dreaming! This time i had more energy and could move. I got out of bed walking outside my room. my brother earlier came to me and started bothering me (You know how older brothers work) he kept holding on my arm while spinning me right and left, like we are dancing. I broke his grab and went downstairs, where my other older brother was sitting in the living room. Upon reaching the living room my dream started to darken, that's when I knew I was waking up.

 I don't know much about holding the dream together so all I remembered is that screaming (stabilization) can do it. so I screamed (Steady, steeeaaady, STEADY!!! [in arabic]) until it all went back to normal. My brother however got up and started cursing me saying (**** you, you piece of ****, you scared me ) [Funniest thing ever  :Big laugh: ]. I was afraid of the dark so I went to the kitchen and closed the door. I was like (omg I'm dreaming, I should calm down or I'll wake myself up). I took some deep breaths and opened the door, now both of my brothers are in the living room, I calmly but quickly returned up stairs, roaming the floor happily that I'm LDing. I noticed my mom's room was open, and it had bright lights so I knew I wont wake up in that room. I entered the room, closed the door, and noticed my mom's king-sized bed. so I thought to use it to do .... You know what  ::wink::   :Oops: .

Keep in mind this is my first time summoning something, I remembered reading a post about summoning someone from behind you. So, I faced the wall and tried imagining my ex behind me. I look back, no one's there. Faced the wall again, this time I was calling her just like if she was behind me. I look back, she was there! giving me her back, she was in the middle of dressing. I faced her, but instead of jumping into the business instantly, I kept staring  ::alien:: . Mr. Daniel Love said in his book that this can help prolong the current LD. after the staring I attacked my prey and.... You got the idea of what happened later *^-^*.

While in the middle of Woohoo,  my dream started to darken again, I was about to scream like the first time but I can't scream in my mate's ear. (I forgot that she wasn't real  ::laughtillhurts:: ) This time it was darkening fast, I tried to move my hand to cover her ears and start screaming but by the time I reached her ears, it was too late and I was awake




I own this wonderful experience to Mr. FryingMan for his very helpful links, Mr. fogelbise for his incredible encouragements, Mr. Saizaphod for his advices about relaxing, and every single view in my thread which enthused me.
+ A very big sorry for team Valor, I failed to collect points when I had the chance  ::bigteeth:: . I will try harder to remember next time. which is tonight!, because you know ....
Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream!  ::loveyou::

----------


## fogelbise

> OMG OMG OMG IT HAPPENED AGAIN!! 
> Yes! Last night was my 10th lucid dream!



Awesome job Raed!!  ::D:  Keep doing what you are doing and the lucid dreams will continue to keep flowing! Try not to do what many of us do when we get on a nice roll and think that "I cracked the code and can keep getting lucid without keeping up all of the practices that have been working for me." You got this, just keep track of what you are doing and keep it up and you will be flying high!





> plus, I have a question for you my fellow, loyal dreamers. When you achieve lucidity, how long do your dreams last?  I mean.. I had only one dream that I could truly control and play and have fun with it. And that dream felt like 2-4 minutes long. And I'm ready to sell one of my kidneys to relive that again! (I'm exaggerating of course ). Do you guys have a lucid dream that feels like 2 hours? what if you do DIELD? can you in one night dream what it feels like a whole day?.



That sounded like a good lengthy dream you had after your question! Most of the longer lucid dreams for me are like 15-20 minutes, but I have had some longer ones. 2 hours…not really though I had one that had the combination of what was probably a memory gap and the retroactive feeling that I had been with this DC for half a day which felt really awesome and felt like a long romantic escapade. I truly believe that my lucid dreams will continue to get longer and longer and can for everyone else too. Long time lucid dreamers report some rather lengthy lucid dreams.

----------


## Saizaphod

> OMG OMG OMG IT HAPPENED AGAIN!! 
> Yes! Last night was my 10th lucid dream! and I could control it. which makes it the second time I experience what does it mean to be lucid.



Congratulations !  ::biggrin::  ::breakitdown::  :Party:  This was a _joy_ to read. And like fogalbise said, keep practicing and doing what works the best for you! Can't wait for more of your lucid adventures!!  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

You're doing great!  Congrats, keep it up!

----------


## Raed3700

This reply is for last night and the night before it.. Dear diary, I mean workbook  :tongue2: .

I'm still happy that I succeeded in achieving 10th lucid dream, but then why I can not recall the previous two nights dreams??, I mean.. not even one full dream?. I thought I passed the point of not remembering a thing upon waking up. Did I speed things up? Maybe I should have trained more on recalling, or meditation, or waking up motionless, or noticing the micro awakenings.  I'm so frustrated.

But hey, at least I can notice how my daily awareness improved  :smiley: . I started to feel like a detective xD. I started to notice some what small things and changes that is not usual and I start to think, why is that there? was it there before? did someone use it? am I dreaming??  Besides when I opened DV today, I got stunned to see the notification says I got a new PM, from Mr. Daniel Love! I screamed internally like a little girl got a Disney land trip surprise  ::D: . [He replied to my message regarding my quoting of his book. He was like, pffft, don't worry about it bruh]. (No disrespect to Mr. love, he is very cool)

Anyway, I think my plan for the near future is to hold my horses. I will be focusing on building my bases, and hopefully I will stumble upon lucid dreams in the process  :smiley: . Please feel free to comment on my decision anytime you want.

Tonight is the night fo..... Nah, guess not tonight.   ^^

----------


## FryingMan

Hi, dreaming varies from night to night.   The main thing is to have continued, steady practice, not to worry or stress over any particular night's results, and over time, the average "bad" night of dreaming will probably get better and better.   You can still get no recall nights from time to time, depending on life conditions, but they'll become less and less often probably.

----------


## fogelbise

> But hey, at least I can notice how my daily awareness improved . I started to feel like a detective xD. I started to notice some what small things and changes that is not usual and I start to think, why is that there? was it there before? did someone use it? am I dreaming??



This is a very good sign that you are maintaining some very good day practices. I agree with what FM said, no worries at all about those 2 nights for dream recall. I don't think you should change up too much right now with all of the success you are having with these LD's clustered together. Your recall is good enough to have these recent lucid dreams and if you keep it up it will come back to previous levels and then maybe put a little extra focus on recall further down the road to get your recall more consistent (but again don't worry at this point!  :smiley:  ). We all have nights with little or no recall I think.

----------


## Raed3700

Much gratitude for the comforting, Mr. FryingMan and Mr. fogelbise. <3

I guess you are absolutely right! I have a theory about what happened wrong yesterday. It goes like this: It wasn't weekend, that's it  ::mrgreen:: .  Last weekend was four days long, and it was after exams, that's why my head was clear and I could focus all my attention on LDing. While yesterday I had to wakeup early and was rushed by phone's alarm. And I thought I lost it all. Stupid me.  ::content:: 

About last sleep, it was strange dream that I almost became lucid. I was walking in a dark ,maze-like, warehouse? That's not the strange thing, it was me doing nose pinch RC and not getting lucid! I admit I was drown in the dream scenery, and I was scared, so that maybe didn't let me focus on my RC and achieve lucidity. Anyway, it was a step forward  :smiley: 

Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> About last sleep, it was strange dream that I almost became lucid. I was walking in a dark ,maze-like, warehouse? That's not the strange thing, it was me doing nose pinch RC and not getting lucid! I admit I was drown in the dream scenery, and I was scared, so that maybe didn't let me focus on my RC and achieve lucidity. Anyway, it was a step forward



That is a nice step forward and a very good sign that you are close to your next LD! 

It is good to have a few RC's to run through in the dream state. If one doesn't let you know that you are dreaming, there's a good chance the 2nd one will.

Keep up the great work!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Second page baby! Wha-What~!  ::coolspot:: 

Copy that Mr. fogelbise.  I usually count my fingers right after the nose pinching, but I guess it didn't follow up to the dreams yet. Besides, I think I should also ask myself (how did I come here?) as RC.  And hey! Have I ever told you that I woke up few times before the alarm? Though I wake up very drowsy that I can't reach my DV, but I did it!                          Thanks Mr. fogelbise.  ^^

I guess I shouldn't talk about my last sleep as it has nothing but SHAME! ::silly::    Barley a fragment stuck in my head. I dreamt about sitting next to a kid while playing with his hair. What is it with me and kids  ::laughtillhurts:: . One more dream about a kid and kids will be a dream sign for me. 

I still think my recalling problem is that, in working days, I want to sleep more than I want to recall. so I just lose myself in sleeping, focusing, not to remember to wake up motionless recalling my dreams, but to wake up early and not being late. (Mr. FryingMan's links teach me that *^^*) Good news, tonight is weekend, which makes ... ...

Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Copy that Mr. fogelbise.  I usually count my fingers right after the nose pinching, but I guess it didn't follow up to the dreams yet. Besides, I think I should also ask myself (how did I come here?) as RC.  And hey! Have I ever told you that I woke up few times before the alarm? Though I wake up very drowsy that I can't reach my DV, but I did it! Thanks Mr. fogelbise.  ^^



That sounds good for your RC's and I do really like the "How did I come here" one and other questioning ones you mentioned before, but try not to overload yourself since you are finding a good balance already perhaps without adding too much. That's great that you are waking before the alarmyour intentions at work!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Best of the mornings/evenings to you DV!  Oohh how I missed talking to you ^.^   Telling you about my failures and how to NOT achieve lucidity  :Big laugh: .  I didn't write in almost a week because of exams period. 
In this replay, I will mentioned what special things happened in my sleep nights.  without further saying, lets go!

Night of 4-Aug:
Before sleeping I drunk water in an attempt to perform WBTB. Failed. Instead, a long, vivid dream was the result. It had one of my most common dream sign which is a sense of danger. I didn't notice I was sleeping though.

Night of 5-Aug:
That's when my best achievement in the last weekend occurred. I woke up after 7.5 hours of sleeping, but I was still sleepy. So I thought that this will be my WBTB. In the afternoon, After 4 hours of being awake (I know it is supposed to be called a nap but because I was sleepy since my waking I called it WBTB) I went to bed, repeated some mantras and returned to sleep. and guess what happened?! No, you're wrong. I did indeed have a LD!  :boogie: . Here's the twist though..
I was dreaming that I was on my bed just like how i slept. Upon breathing with my nose shut I realized I was dreaming. But, I couldn't move too much. In fact, I almost couldn't move at all. All I could do was swinging my right arm. And every time I try to get up, the dream seemed to start fading. After several attempts, I did one last big attempt to get off my bed that resulted in me waking. Well.. it might be not a big success, but its a big step forward  :smiley:  .

Night of 3,6,7,8,9-Aug had either no memory of the dream caused by alarm, or fainted fragments that I didn't write down due to sleepiness.

Yeah, I think that was the summery of my previous days progress. Ummmm I can smell the next LD very near  ::alien:: . Hey! did you guys noticed that the book (Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self) by Mr. Robert Waggoner is available in the Books Play for Android users?  I still would prefer paper form but I had to go with that because It is not available to buy in my place. If I want one I will have to order it from Amazon just like the other books  :Sad: . Anyways, Loved talking to you <3
[I'm aware that I stayed 7 days without reporting to the Summer Competition thread which should result in kicking me out of the team, I was not ready for it anyway. I hope I get replaced by a better dreamer who benefit the team more than me]

Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Hello~ ^^

Last sleep was rather, odd?  I mean.. I usually forget my dreams due to alarm, morning rush, with the addition of not updating my journal. But not today. Today I woke up remembering a full dream, and even though I didn't write it down, I can still remember a big part of it. What the heck did I do right this time?  ::D: . I guess it's because I missed my afternoon nap yesterday. I'm gonna try that again. Plus, It's weekend baby! A lucid dream is right around the corner I'm sure of it ! ::goodjob2:: 

Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on another LD!! As for your last question, your mind may be starting to automatically look for chances to hold onto recall since you treat it as somewhat important to you.

----------


## Raed3700

Thanks fogelbise  :smiley: , I indeed believe in the importance of recalling.

In addition, my last sleep some what prove it. I drunk a glass of water and went to sleep, it resulted in me waking after 4 hours because I had to go to bathroom, and I could indeed recall a huge fragment (if not the full dream). I stayed up for about 45 minutes before heading to bed again. I was sleepy enough to perform WILD but too sleepy to repeat mantras. Well.. my WILD failed for no reason other than I'm not used to it. It's a bit hard for me to stay still and sleep in the same time. I only need more practice  :smiley: .

Here's the main story. for 2 hours I was attempting to consciously sleep (I didn't cause insomnia to myself cause I was already sleepy) but instead, I had +4 mini sleeps, each with it's own dream! And I can recall in one of those dreams, I could notice a difficulty in reading texts so I suspected that I was dreaming. Stupid me, I didn't do any RC.  Eventually, I stayed up for an hour and slept for another hour then woke up to my day. not best sleep ever but really cool dreaming experience ^^.

Tonight is the night for my 11th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Hioo~.  Yes you read that right, I just had another LD  ::D: ! Though it wasn't full of action, and it didn't even reach a whole minute, but a lucid dream is a lucid dream right ^^ ? I will write the whole night story.

So here I am at 2 am reaching my bed after drinking a glass of water, full of mixed feelings due to a long day that was full of ups and downs. I didn't meditate as I was too tired. I did repeated mantras but for almost 2 minutes only. My WBTB was after 8 hours of sleeping.  I could recall a dream but it faded fast (I need more training to wake up motionless). You thought 8 hours of sleeping is enough for me? What I love most in weekends is that I can sleep for almost 12 hours. I'm a bed potato  ::upsidedown:: . I went back to bed after staying up for almost 50 minutes.

I was trying to sleep consciously, and I had a dream with the most obvious dream sign ever! I was watching... "inappropriate scenes" with the presence of my family members  :Oops: . I was so embarrassed that I woke up. Tried consciousness sleeping again, and this time, I dreamt about being in a place that I don't know, but I had the argue to go back home immediately. While I was running back home, I said to myself "why I don't use my car?" checked my pockets and I had no keys, no wallet, no phone, nothing. (Losing something is a dream sign for me) I was like OMG it's not the time for RC, but I did the nose pinch test anyway.

The strange thing is that I could actually block my nose. But not completely. It felt like I could breath due to in complete blockage. But the RC could rise my awareness even though it failed. I could notice that I can't remember how or why I'm here. Hence I knew I was dreaming! What happens after was basically me trying to stabilize the dream and not wake up. Hands rubbing was good technique, but I think there was nothing I could do as I had enough sleep and it felt like my REM phase is about to end.

Lovely dreaming experiences, can't wait for more of it and hopefully mastering my mind ^.^
Tonight is the night for my 12th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Hioo~.  Yes you read that right, I just had another LD ! 
> 
> Tonight is the night for my 12th Lucid dream.



You're getting there !  :smiley:  Nice dreaming, good luck!  :Off to Bed: 

And twelve hours of sleep? Ugh, I don't know about that, that really takes the bed potato to accomplish  ::D:  Must feel relaxing haha.

----------


## fogelbise

> Hioo~.  Yes you read that right, I just had another LD ! 
> ...
> The strange thing is that I could actually block my nose. But not completely. It felt like I could breath due to in complete blockage. But the RC could rise my awareness even though it failed. I could notice that I can't remember how or why I'm here.



Congratulations Raed!!  ::D:  You have really found a path that works well for you!! If you keep up your focus and avoid falling into the trap that many of us do by "resting on your laurels" you will go far with lucid dreaming and create many, many lengthy vivid, present experiences. I also have no doubt that you will make huge inroads into what you described as "mastering my mind" above!

And your enthusiasm is contagious! (in a good way)  ::D:

----------


## Raed3700

Dang it! How do you do these quoting thing?? I hope I'm doing them right..




> twelve hours of sleep? Ugh, I don't know about that, that really takes the bed potato to accomplish



Ha! You call that an accomplishment? You should see me in summer vacations, it's like sleeping Olympics in my bed  :Big laugh:  . 





> And your enthusiasm is contagious! (in a good way)



Ohh.. What a joy to see some appreciation for my attitude *^^*.  Last people saw me talk like that called me gay. (Not that there is anything wrong with being gay .. please don't get offended  ::damnit:: )


Hii everyone! Sorry for not submitting in like forever. I had bad days of exams and bad mood, and it's not done yet  :Sad: . But I hope I will have the ability to submit more often in the coming days. So, Guess who had another failed LD  ::yddd:: ? Without further boring lines, Lets get to the previous nights stories:

Night of 13-Aug:
Yes, this is when I had the LD. And it was right after the night of my 11th LD! Heres the details: 
*Spoiler* for _LD #12 details_: 



Its 3am, I just had the longest day ever. There was a dinner at my home and I was the one responsible for everything. All I want now is to sleep, I didn't even drink water as I was not intending to perform WBTB. I fell asleep, only to wake up by phone call after 4hours and 40 mins of sleeping. I was so sleepy but I said (well, guess destiny wants me to perform WBTB) so I woke up and went downstairs where there was no one. Now here's the special thing I did.

I didn't say over confident sentences, I didn't stare at the walls silently, instead I kept walking in circles telling myself that I didn't wake up and I'm still sleeping. Because my drowsy sight mimics the dreaming sight, I could mimic the feeling of joy of being lucid! I kept opening doors imagining that behind that door is another place other than the usual, I kept calling names like I was summoning them, I kept doing that for like 20 minutes before I went to bed again. Man even though it wasn't lucid dream, it sure was fun thing to do.

When I slept, I had an intense dream of being bullied by some guy with a bag of union. He annoyed me so much that I had to push him. When I pushed him, his head landed on licence plate of some car and he started to bleed like Niagara falls! I mean dude, he had white shirt that turned full red in matter of 3 seconds! I was so scared I started running. Strong emotion is a major dream sign for me, blocked my nose and I could breath^^. The problem was that the dream was so intense, even though I knew I was dreaming I couldn't control it!

Aware that I was dreaming, I kept going with the dream scenario of me being investigated by the police. And for some reason I TOTALLY forgot that I'm in my head and I could manipulate everything I see. All I wanted was to be declared innocent from the bad crime that I did.


 

Night of 14-Aug:
Strangely-Funny dream. I forgot everything about it but the last part. It was me, holding a girl's talking head (By head I mean with no body) from her hair. The funny part is that she was making funny faces. So funny that my laughing on her woke me up. Come to find out, my waking body was laughing as hard as my dream body. It was hilarious ::rolllaugh:: .

Night of 18-Aug:
Long WBTB, Nothing special happened.

And yeah.. That was a brief of what happened in the previous nights. The nights I didn't mention has nothing special or zero recall. I really enjoy telling you about my nights ^^  I wish I could tell you about my days too but that would be better in another forum. Thank you for your time spent in my humble workbook  :* .

Tonight is the night for my 13th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Saizaphod

> I had bad days of exams and bad mood, and it's not done yet . 
> 
> I didn't say over confident sentences, I didn't stare at the walls silently, instead I kept walking in circles telling myself that I didn't wake up and I'm still sleeping. Because my drowsy sight mimics the dreaming sight, I could mimic the feeling of joy of being lucid! I kept opening doors imagining that behind that door is another place other than the usual, I kept calling names like I was summoning them, I kept doing that for like 20 minutes before I went to bed again. Man even though it wasn't lucid dream, it sure was fun thing to do.
> 
> The problem was that the dream was so intense, even though I knew I was dreaming I couldn't control it! Aware that I was dreaming, I kept going with the dream scenario of me being investigated by the police. And for some reason I TOTALLY forgot that I'm in my head and I could manipulate everything I see.
> 
> Strangely-Funny dream. It was me, holding a girl's talking head (By head I mean with no body) from her hair. The funny part is that she was making funny faces. So funny that my laughing on her woke me up. Come to find out, my waking body was laughing as hard as my dream body. It was hilarious.
> 
> I really enjoy telling you about my nights ^^  I wish I could tell you about my days too but that would be better in another forum.



You can loosen the LD practice during exam weeks of course so you focus better on that.  :smiley:  Good luck to your exams! 

I think that is a pretty good way to set the proper mindset for the LD experience! Good thinking, probably helped you becoming lucid a lot.

Happened to me too last night!  :Uhm:  I heard an alarm which made me panic and I did a nose pinch, I could breath, but I didn't stop to think about it twice. I guess it's best to set the intention of simply _stopping_ once becoming lucid and collecting yourself before moving on.

Hahaha  ::lol::  More dreams like this please!

And we really enjoy reading about your nights and progress! This workbook is just awesome  :smiley:  Maybe you could add stuff you did during the day that might have effected your LDing? I don't know about the workbook rules, but I think you can post anything you want in here, this is your personal thread in a sort of way  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Because my drowsy sight mimics the dreaming sight, I could mimic the feeling of joy of being lucid! I kept opening doors imagining that behind that door is another place other than the usual, I kept calling names like I was summoning them, I kept doing that for like 20 minutes before I went to bed again. Man even though it wasn't lucid dream, it sure was fun thing to do.



I agree, this can be fun! I recently started imagining doing all sorts of things while driving (like telekinesis and other super powers), I just have to remember to not forget to drive safely as well. I think it is more effective during WBTB like you did though.





> So funny that my laughing on her woke me up. Come to find out, my waking body was laughing as hard as my dream body. It was hilarious.



I love when this happens, things are always so much more hilarious in the dream realm!





> I wish I could tell you about my days too but that would be better in another forum. Thank you for your time spent in my humble workbook  :* .



Sure, feel free too share your days too, see below.  :smiley: 





> You can loosen the LD practice during exam weeks of course so you focus better on that.  Good luck to your exams! 
> 
> I think that is a pretty good way to set the proper mindset for the LD experience! Good thinking, probably helped you becoming lucid a lot.
> 
> Happened to me too last night!  I heard an alarm which made me panic and I did a nose pinch, I could breath, but I didn't stop to think about it twice. I guess it's best to set the intention of simply _stopping_ once becoming lucid and collecting yourself before moving on.
> 
> Hahaha  More dreams like this please!
> 
> And we really enjoy reading about your nights and progress! This workbook is just awesome  Maybe you could add stuff you did during the day that might have effected your LDing? I don't know about the workbook rules, but I think you can post anything you want in here, this is your personal thread in a sort of way



This is all very good advice! It is easy to loose lucidity, but if you make a practice of taking a moment to think about your situation, remember goals and periodically remind yourself that you are dreaming, it will surely help you to stay lucid longer. 

Sure Raed, write about what you would like to write about here. It is your workbook.  :smiley:  I look forward to reading more.

----------


## Raed3700

Hey all  ::D:  ~!

I rarely have nightmares or any bad dreaming experiences, but last night I had a "bad" dream indeed:
Normal day, nothing major happened. I didn't have any naps so by the sleep time I was exhausted. I forgot to drink water to enhance my dreams but you know what also I forgot? To eat! I was so hungry that I woke up after less than 4 hours of sleeping due to my hunger. I went downstairs and I found nothing to eat (Nothing "ready" to eat. We have food but I was too lazy to cook). So, I drink a glass of water to silence my hunger a bit and went back to sleep. That's when I got a bad dreaming experience but have a good progress in LDing training.


*Spoiler* for _Not the best dream ever_: 



In this dream, It seemed like if my brain want to test my patience. First, I witnessed my brother yelling on my dad. He was yelling so hard that my dad almost cried, and he desperately gave money to my brother so he stops yelling. After my father leaves with a broken heart I went to brother and yelled my lungs out about how much of a bastard he was. And he seemed like he didn't care at all.

Fast forward few events, now I'm with my other brother who called me to meet him in some restaurant. Right outside the restaurant, he seemed so mad that he couldn't control him self, and starting smashing my car. I was watching, stunned by how weak my brother is in holding his anger, until he was finished and calmed down. I then approached, screaming (WHAT DID YOU DO ?!!) and he was like (Go inside and eat). I was so pissed off I kicked sand on his face (Most brutal response ever). When I went inside the restaurant I broke down and cried. [Basically that's what I do when I get angry IRL]

I was like (Oh my god please be a dream please be dream), I blocked my nose and surprisingly, It was blocked. (Or was it? It's hard to remember) But the RC failed anyway. I didn't give up and I though I need another RC. For some reason I thought if you are dreaming you can't taste food, so I grabbed a piece of chicken and eat it and tasted just like chicken. That's when I let all the crying out. Believing it was all real and really happened. I just witnessed my brother humiliating my father and my other brother break my car and did nothing about anything. The dream continues for few more minutes then I woke up due to hunger again. But I didn't return to sleep this time.




Well, I guess hunger and sleep should not go together  :tongue2: . Or maybe it wasn't because of hunger? I don't know.




> if you make a practice of taking a moment to think about your situation, remember goals and periodically remind yourself that you are dreaming, it will surely help you to stay lucid longer.



If only it was that easy  ::chuckle:: . I mean.. When I'm aware that I'm in a place with no consequences for whatever action I do, the worst in me just wanna come out and screw every law known to humanity  ::tongue:: . But I will practice to calm down next time I have LD. Thanks for the lovely advice. <3





> This workbook is just awesome



I just cried a little inside  ::cry::  (of joy ofc).  Thank you for enjoying my workbook and motivate me more. <3

Tonight is the night for my 13th Lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

At least you questioned if you were dreaming. You are doing that a lot and are able to catch it many times...so great job!  :smiley:  Sometimes the level of awareness just isn't quite high enough and that happens to us all. You might get lucky in some of these low awareness questioning moments if you form a habit of always performing multiple RC's (not including tasting chicken, haha). You are on a very good path!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Hello workbook~ ^^
Congratulations Mr. fogelbise and Mr. Saizaphod for having green names and stars   ::breakitdown:: . What is that? Why am I not colored too? ::D:  I wanna be blue *-*.

My last night was normal, but I don't want to talk about last night. I want to talk about yesterday. almost at 10 am I was on my bed ready to sleep when the mailman called me and said (Ain't no sleeping for you homie, I'm coming shortly to deliver something). So I fought sleeping while waiting for him. In 2 hours of waiting, I had about 4-5 mini sleeps, each one with it's own dream! And surprisingly, one of them was LD!

Because I was so sleepy, I think I performed WILD by mistake  ::D: . though it was an LD indeed, I decided not to count it as a successful attempt  :smiley: . The reason why is that, it was so unclear. It was like when you barely open your eyes and see. Sounds and senses was good though. In addition, it was like 33 seconds long. But of course, it is far away of being a failure.  :smiley: 

I would really love to share the dream with you guys, it just.. I don't think you really want to know how pervert my dreams are :Oops: . Lovely experience, glad to finally see what WILD feels like^^. Maybe I was exaggerating in my fears before.

Tonight is the night of my 13th Lucid dream. ^^

----------


## Raed3700

Hi, I'm sorry if this sounds a bit off LD topic, but it is connected to LD.
I suffer from a problem that might sound a little stupid, but it really can cost me my future. People, >I can not study<.

Since the first day I joined university, all my grades were bad. And it is going dramatically worse! they are so bad that the university literally, literally threatened to kick me out if I didn't raise them up in this summer! I'm not joking. I'm not even close to exaggerating. I would pic the sh*t for you but it is in Arabic. The reason why is that I can not sit down and read a book, specially an academic one. I can't force myself to sit away from distractions and read, memorize, and solve the curriculum. I hardly can read non-academic books. Laberge's book took me about 3 months to finish it. I had Daniel's Are You Dreaming? book since April and I still didn't finish it (I'm close though).

I can not read  ::damnit:: . I can spell the words alright, I can understand the language. I just can not sit and read for extended duration of time. (By extended I mean more than 1 hour a day). It cause me headache and lose of concentration. How is that related to lucid dreaming? If I study, I will have an eased mind and LD would be so much easier. Plus, I can set new goals in LD to enhance my knowledge, which is a good way to practice LDing.

Help? Anyone? If you have any advice, link, video, photo, comment, an angry mom that can lecture me about how study is important, anything! Just post here or PM me or E-Mail. Please..    Thank you.

----------


## FryingMan

Hi Raed3700, well, you could leverage your love of dreaming to find the will to improve at reading/studying.  One of the key pieces of advice about how to succeed at LDing is "to take care of your (waking) life".   Concerns and anxieties from the waking world can affect dreaming, so to get the most out of dreaming, try to get the most out of waking!   Fulfill your responsibilities, don't let them slide.

LaBerge also mentions how willpower is important for lucid dreaming practice.   I've found one of the best ways to get around procrastination is just to start.   Force yourself to start, and you may find that once you start something, it is easier to continue it.

----------


## Saizaphod

> Congratulations Mr. fogelbise and Mr. Saizaphod for having green names and stars  . What is that? Why am I not colored too? I wanna be blue *-*.
> 
> Because I was so sleepy, I think I performed WILD by mistake . though it was an LD indeed, I decided not to count it as a successful attempt . The reason why is that, it was so unclear. It was like when you barely open your eyes and see. Sounds and senses was good though. In addition, it was like 33 seconds long. But of course, it is far away of being a failure.  Lovely experience, glad to finally see what WILD feels like^^.  Maybe I was exaggerating in my fears before.
> 
> I would really love to share the dream with you guys, it just.. I don't think you really want to know how pervert my dreams are.
> 
> Since the first day I joined university, all my grades were bad. And it is going dramatically worse! they are so bad that the university literally, literally threatened to kick me out if I didn't raise them up in this summer! The reason why is that I can not sit down and read a book, specially an academic one. I can't force myself to sit away from distractions and read, memorize, and solve the curriculum. I hardly can read non-academic books. Laberge's book took me about 3 months to finish it. I had Daniel's Are You Dreaming? book since April and I still didn't finish it (I'm close though). I can not read . I can spell the words alright, I can understand the language. I just can not sit and read for extended duration of time. (By extended I mean more than 1 hour a day). It cause me headache and lose of concentration.  
> 
> How is that related to lucid dreaming? If I study, I will have an eased mind and LD would be so much easier. Plus, I can set new goals in LD to enhance my knowledge, which is a good way to practice LDing.



Thank you! ^^ It means we are now a part of the Community Team as "Dream Guides". I take the title basically as " We are always here and ready to help you to become lucid, ask away!  :smiley: " Blue named color would be for moderators, I don't think you'll manage to get that, but you can try to get yourself a nice fancy Orange name! You can get it by trying to complete Lucid Tasks of the Month. Completing a task will also give you a nice pair of wings that will be above your username  :smiley:   The tasks are really cool and interesting too usually! ( The color and wings last until the end of the month, then you have to complete a lucid task again. )

I only count the "good" lucids as lucids too, but if you knew you were in a dream lucidly, then why not count it as a lucid even if it lasted only 33 seconds? Progress progress.  :smiley:  What was the WILD transition like if there was one? Or did you just appear into the dream world lucidly? And yes, now that you know what WILD is like you can try it again with zero fear!

If you want to post your "gone wild (  ::chuckle::  )" lucids you can, just remember to wrap explicit content in spoilers. 

Maybe you could try to negotiate with your school about your grades. Like if you find math and some other subjects hard and some other subjects easier, more appealing and beneficial to you, maybe you could ask if you could focus on rising the grades of those subjects and loosen the studies on the other ones, so that you'll just pass the courses? Don't know what kind of policy your school system has, but I'm just throwing that out there  :smiley:  You can try to google for help and search Youtube videos along the lines " How to concentrate on studies / How to manage your studies ", maybe you'll find that what you need that way!
Try reading an X amount of pages and do X amount of homework every day, make it a rule.  It's simple and easy. Try limiting your distractions and make them a reward for after the homework is done maybe? If you can read an hour today, tomorrow you can try to read for an hour and five minutes. The day after that go for an hour and ten minutes. Familiarize your self to academic reading little by little? <- You can probably find a lot of tips and information like that by searching the internet along the lines that I suggested earlier. 

Well, if you read the X amount of pages for an example you could feel more relieved of the pressure, thus being able to focus better on your LDing practice afterwards. "Your work for today is over, you'll do the same tomorrow. But now, to lucidity!" And yes, you can search your subconsciousness for answers to how to better your studies with lucidity as well! Maybe you'll find a "Homework Dream Guide" who will teach you all the methods you'll need to manage your studies and concentration. ( The guide could be the embodiment of your " how to study the way how I study the best" ( if that makes sense  :;-):  ).

----------


## fogelbise

> Congratulations Mr. fogelbise and Mr. Saizaphod for having green names and stars  . What is that? Why am I not colored too? I wanna be blue *-*.
> ...
> though it was an LD indeed, I decided not to count it as a successful attempt . The reason why is that, it was so unclear. It was like when you barely open your eyes and see. Sounds and senses was good though. In addition, it was like 33 seconds long. But of course, it is far away of being a failure. 
> 
> I would really love to share the dream with you guys, it just.. I don't think you really want to know how pervert my dreams are. Lovely experience, glad to finally see what WILD feels like^^. Maybe I was exaggerating in my fears before.



Thank you.  :smiley:  Like Saizaphod said, the task of the month tasks are fun and it comes with those cool wings you may see around the forum and orange color (I like having wingsI noticed my achievement badges are missing, oh well). If you are here a while (I hope you are), you could have blue one day if you want.  :smiley: 

Why not count itthis is all part of your early experiences that you learn and grow from.  :smiley:  You can also update your LD count that shows on the left under your username if you want. (Update from your user profile - "about me" tab)

Like Saizaphod said, anytime you would like to post any adult-rated dreams just use the "spoiler" tag function (from the "Go Advanced" posting options, it looks like a white square picture frame, close to the chain and anchor symbols). 





> Hi, I'm sorry if this sounds a bit off LD topic, but it is connected to LD.
> I suffer from a problem that might sound a little stupid, but it really can cost me my future. People, >I can not study<.



Some very good ideas in my friend's posts above for you to try and see what you connect with. I will throw in some ideas as well to give you some variety to consider. I also want to give you a little hope tied to lucid dreaming! I found that at some point during my lucid dreaming practice that I became curious again, like when I was a child, with a thirst for new knowledge. Maybe you will find this too! Perhaps you can also do a search for ways to "cultivate curiosity" or "cultivate a learning mindset" or a "learner's attitude" just to throw some ideas out there of how you might find the right search results. I like the idea of asking a dream guide in the dream to help you with this. You are basically probing your own deep well of a brain for ideas and you may be able to also do this after a good meditation session or quiet contemplation. You can even quickly write down ideas that pop into your head "brainstorming" style and piece them together to come up with a plan. I hope our ideas help as I do think education is important. You got this!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Saizaphod, I actually didn't feel any transition. one second I was fighting sleep, and then I was harassing someone  ::chuckle:: . The reason why I think it was WILD because, the dream was so unclear that I think it was not fully formed. which happens in WILDs.
fogelbise, I COUNT WHATEVER DREAMS I WANT!  Just kidding :Big laugh: . I didn't count it because, I believe if I want to be professional in LDing, I should act like one. And I guess pros wouldn't think my LD was real LD. Would you count it as real LD if it occurred you  :smiley:  ?


Good morning/evening everybody  :smiley: .

FryingMan! Ohh how I missed your replays and your avatar the resembles ultimate wisdom. *^^*
Thank you everyone for the support, You never fail to lift my mood up ::loveyou:: . Your advices have been seriously put into account  :smiley: . About studying, I found out some odd things that I wish I discovered earlier. I think studying without telling anyone makes it somehow easier for me, as everyone get sarcastic when they know I will finally study. Plus, I think I made studying difficult for myself mentally by nagging about how hard it is to everyone. Stupid me.

But hey! Look at the bright side. Now I have a new goal for my next LD. I will ask my unconscious why the duck I can't study  ::D: . He better have really good explanation or I will beat the living poop out of him.

After my dramatic crying for help in the last reply, I had my 13th lucid dream! I was in some kind of mall filled with people with different super powers. [Before sleeping I watched few scenes of X-Men on TV, guess that triggered the dream scene  :tongue2: .] I had the ability to fly but for some reason I lost it and I was trying to fly with no success, So I went to the second floor, planning to jump to the ground floor, hoping to fly in mid air.

I was scared but excited. I think those feelings triggered my lucidity, which made me even more excited. I was like (OMG I'll finally fly in a dream!). I jumped, only to fall slowly like a stupid tree leaf. Upon landing softly on my back, I stayed down there idiotically watching the malls ceiling, calm and happy that I'm in lucid dream. My lucidity from that point was slowly fading, until the dream scene shifted and I lost all lucidity.

I've noticed something that I hope to god that it's not true  ::|: . Have you ever noticed I get lucid dreams more often when I'm not happy? By not happy I mean tired, sad, annoyed, etc. Just like this LD that occurred In the night of 24-Aug (When I was panicking about studying), or like in LDs of 11,12-Aug when I had long days. I hope I'm wrong.
Forgive me my precious workbook, as this week is final exams week, and my LIFE depends on it. I might not be fully able to reply as frequent as before, but I will keep checking my workbook for replies.

Tonight is the night for my 14th lucid dream.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Forgive me my precious workbook, as this week is final exams week, and my LIFE depends on it. I might not be fully able to reply as frequent as before, but I will keep checking my workbook for replies.



No worries, focus on your finals and I will wait to make a real response until you let me know that you are done with finals.  :smiley:  But real quickly, don't worry, you can definitely have many LD's without being tired, sad, etc And Congrats on another LD!!  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

"Take care of your life" is good advice to everybody, in particular to lucid dreamers!  So go take those tests, but try to still have  mindful and reflective moments at times.

As for WILDs, the main property that defines a WILD is not its clarity or haziness, but the aware/conscious observation of the dream forming and the conscious experience of entering the dream state.    Some dreams are bright and clear, some  are more hazy.   DILD/WILD has little or no relevancy to clarity IMO.    Lucid is lucid, though, I wouldn't worry overly much about classification, or "what kind of *ILD was it?"

----------


## Raed3700

Greetings my fellows ^.^
Why do I always miss talking to you even though most of what I share are failures  :Big laugh: . Maybe because I don't talk much IWL? I don't know..  But I miss you  :vicious:  .
So, guess what? I screwed up in the finals :Fame: .  I studied well, Its just.. something happened that has never did before in any exam. Upon receiving the paper, and realizing that the questions isn't really that hard, I panicked. I just kept staring at the paper, brain stopped working, forgot most formulas, thoughts of failure kept spinning around my head, until I was informed that the remaining time was 10 minutes. I screwed up so bad, that best case scenario is that I get 30/100. People, if you have an exam, sleep well before it, and do NOT panic.

About dreaming :smiley: . Well, exams gave me the worst moods and mental conditions. I was so frustrated, mad, sad, you name it. So my dreams followed the same theme. Most of the nights I had minimum recall. I can remember one dream where I was bullied by gunman, it wasn't pleasant  :Sad: . But hey! I had a dream where I did a RC! It failed though  :tongue2: . I was in a dark room with my newest dream sign, a kid  ::D: . We were in his house heading to the front door because we were going to some amusement park (yay!). The darkroom, being a dream sign for me, raised my awareness enough to do an RC. But not enough to realize I was dreaming.

Noting else to add. I'm mentally OK now guys don't worry  ::smitten:: . I don't know what to say to my mom, I didn't tell her anything about the exam yet. May god make my death fast and non painful.

Tonight is the night for my 14th Lucid dream.

----------


## fogelbise

> People, if you have an exam, sleep well before it, and do NOT panic.



Great advice! Sleep is important in so many ways. Meditation or just taking several deep breaths can be good for not panicking. On the bright side, it will be easier to do better next time and maybe that will take the pressure off of you.  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

Hi all  :smiley: 

Man am I having trouble in sleeping. Since I was done from exams until now, all my sleeps were 4 - 5 hours long only. I go to bed at 10pm sleepy as heck only to wake up at 2am for no reason at all. And I stay up until next night. See that's exactly why I hate exams! Not only it mess up my future, it mess me up mentally for like two weeks.  Ohh well.. I get more time to play PS4  ::chuckle:: .

Enough drama, let's get to dreaming. I was really hoping that my next reply is me telling a lucid dream, but it's hard to perform WBTB or repeating (and believing) mantras. But guess what? I recall a dream where I was kidnapped by gunmen and at the end of the dream I realized I was dreaming! So I guess I'm still in business  :wink2: .  I recall one dream per night regularly because I stopped writing my dreams down because I'm stupid and I get very lazy upon waking. I will try to go back to it as soon as possible. I have a small plan to do and I want your opinion on it please  :smiley: .
I can feel my awareness raising like never before. I'm starting to imagine myself as an undercover cop and I look at everyone and everything like if they are intending to hurt me (Me and my kid-y thoughts  :Big laugh: ). And please don't get me wrong, I'm not paranoid or believing that some one is stalking me, but with this imagination I can notice things people don't notice. And I ask myself things like: (Why does that guy has a pen for style but not a watch? Why does that guy keep looking everywhere, is he lost? What kind of phone is she using?) and every time I come across something odd, I do a RC.

My plan, my friends ^^, is to increase the number of my dream signs. As my awareness is at it's peak right now, I hope my frequent RC's will induce a LD shortly  :smiley: . My current dream signs are: strong emotion, action and violence, dim and bright lights, and my newest one.. Kids  ::D: . 
Good plan  :smiley: ? Any suggestions for DSs? Should I do alternative thing? Am I indeed stupid? let me know.  Luv yall <3

Tonight is the night for my 14th Lucid dream ^^~

----------


## Raed3700

Hi, This reply is useless  ::D: . I just want to be the first one in the third page. Here have a joke!
Why did the chicken cross the road? to go to.. 
*Spoiler* for _chicken distination_: 



**********
JOOOOOHN CEEEENA!!!! *JOHN CENA MUSIC STARTS PLAYIN*
**********

----------


## FryingMan

I think it is good to think of yourself as a "dream detective," I certainly do from time to time  :smiley: .  It helps maintain a reflective, vigilant (for the dream state) mindset.

If by increasing dream signs you mean paying close attention to your dreams and contemplating your dreaming experiences and keeping them in mind during waking hours, that sounds like a good plan!

A dream sign review before bed or during WBTB can be a great thing to foster lucid dreams.

----------


## Saizaphod

> I recall a dream where I was kidnapped by gunmen and at the end of the dream I realized I was dreaming! So I guess I'm still in business .  I recall one dream per night regularly because I stopped writing my dreams down because I'm stupid and I get very lazy upon waking. 
> 
> every time I come across something odd, I do a RC.
> 
> My plan, my friends ^^, is to increase the number of my dream signs. As my awareness is at it's peak right now, I hope my frequent RC's will induce a LD shortly . My current dream signs are: strong emotion, action and violence, dim and bright lights, and my newest one.. Kids . 
> Good plan ? Any suggestions for DSs?



Yeah you're still on business  :smiley:  Good to have you back! It's good that you recognize the problem as simple laziness rather than putting the fault on yourself by saying stuff like "I just can't remember dreams." Now that your exam week is over you can fix your sleep schedule and get right back on track!  :smiley: 

That is a good idea! Also question the normality of the event that you might be seeing like; That man is wearing a multicolored cowboy hat, is that something normal?

That is a good plan. Dream Sign suggestion when to RC: everytime when someone starts talking to you. Mental RC would probably be better for this, like " How did I got here? or What was I just doing?"

You'll do great! Your 14th LD is right around the corner!  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _._:

----------


## fogelbise

I love your undercover detective idea Raed!  :smiley:  You got great advice above. 

Getting back on to a good sleep schedule will be extra beneficial.

----------


## Raed3700

> A dream sign review before bed or during WBTB can be a great thing to foster lucid dreams.



Hmmm.. Never thought of that o.o . Sounds like good move! I will keep doing that from now on.  Thank you!




> Dream Sign suggestion when to RC: everytime when someone starts talking to you. Mental RC would probably be better for this, like " How did I got here? or What was I just doing?"



Good idea too! This will make me do so much more RCs than ever! Thank you!   Ohh and by the way, I can see that you put something under spoiler, I just can't see what is it.  :;-): 




> I love your undercover detective idea Raed!



I really thought I was being childish but you guys seem to like it. Thank you!
------------------------------------------


Good morning/evening my precious workbook!  ::D: 

Forgive me for not submitting regularly. It's just.. I wished that my next submit to be about a lucid dream but I didn't achieve any. Well.. I did achieve one but it was lame  :tongue2: . The last week was like.. best sleeping week ever! My sleeping schedule was from early in the night until early in the morning. An uninterrupted one long sleep every night. It has been ages since I got series of sleeps like this. I'm so grateful ^^. Unfortunately, I did only one WBTB in last week. And that single WBTB induced lucidity! I wake up about 1.5 hour earlier than usual I continued my sleeping downstairs. I tried to perform WILD but failed due to loss of awareness while falling to sleep. Here's the full story:

The day before that day, I opened DV and read a thread about the favorite position for WILDs. It concluded that in the last period of sleeping you should be half-sitting-half-lying to raise the chance of success. That's what I did  :smiley: . As I was struggling to balance my sleepy-conscious state, I opened my eyes to find a cat looking at the opened door like it was watching someone entering. I don't own a cat. I was lying down on my back, too numb to do nose pinch RC, but aware enough to realize I was dreaming. From this point on nothing interesting happened  ::chuckle:: . I kept looking at the cat until the next dream scene came up and I lost lucidity. Man, my WILDs need training so much.

Aside from that, the rest of my sleeps were so deep and relaxing and stress reliving ^^. Except for one! Where I woke up laughing so hard  :Big laugh: . Describing the dream wont be as funny as living it, but there were two people shaking hands, and person#1 pulled person#2 into a cartoonish endless hole. Person#2's face and voice screaming "damn youuuu.....!!" while falling down the hole were priceless! :laugh:  I was laugh so hard and tearing so bad that at some point I thought I was crying not laughing.

Strange how everytime I fall to sleep I be 100% sure I will have a lucid dream and all of sudden it's morning and I barely can remember two dreams. It's so frustrating at the time  :Sad: . But! no big frustration shall be allowed to pollute my spirit! I know I will have my 14th LD very soon and it will be best LD ever!
Tonight is the night for my 14th Lucid dream.  ::dancingcow::

----------


## fogelbise

You are doing great Raed!  :smiley:  Your level of success this early in your practice is something to be proud of.  :smiley:  Perhaps that 100% confidence before you fall asleep is a big help and perhaps lucid dreaming comes to you more easily than it does for most people. Those WBTB's are also very helpful.

Congrats on that lucidity!  ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

> Ohh and by the way, I can see that you put something under spoiler, I just can't see what is it. 
> 
> The last week was like.. best sleeping week ever! My sleeping schedule was from early in the night until early in the morning. An uninterrupted one long sleep every night. It has been ages since I got series of sleeps like this. I'm so grateful ^^. Unfortunately, I did only one WBTB in last week. And that single WBTB induced lucidity!
> 
> Strange how everytime I fall to sleep I be 100% sure I will have a lucid dream and all of sudden it's morning and I barely can remember two dreams. It's so frustrating at the time . 
> 
> But! no big frustration shall be allowed to pollute my spirit! I know I will have my 14th LD very soon and it will be best LD ever!
> Tonight is the night for my 14th Lucid dream.



It was just another John Cena  ::chuckle:: 

Ah... all the missed opportunities  :;-):  Good job on the lucid/Cat WILD thing  ::goodjob2:: 

I just recently completely stopped thinking about "knowing"/"100%" that I will have a lucid dream. I simply focus on the goal of becoming lucid, because I know I _can_ do it, it's extremely_ likely_ I do it. This has given me really good results  ( Can't tell yet, but since I took this mindset a week ago Iv had 6 LDs ). . It has had bad effects on me that I go *"* I "know" I will have a lucid dream*"*, then oops.. didn't have one, what now. Try going with 99%.

Keep going Raed! Can't wait to read about your upcoming lucid dream!  :smiley:

----------


## Raed3700

> Your level of success this early in your practice is something to be proud of.



Bro I have you and your mate teachers to thank <3.  Thanks alot!




> Good job on the lucid/Cat WILD thing 
> 
> I just recently completely stopped thinking about "knowing"/"100%" that I will have a lucid dream. I simply focus on the goal of becoming lucid, because I know I _can_ do it, it's extremely_ likely_ I do it. This has given me really good results  ( Can't tell yet, but since I took this mindset a week ago Iv had 6 LDs ). . It has had bad effects on me that I go *"* I "know" I will have a lucid dream*"*, then oops.. didn't have one, what now. Try going with 99%.



So that's the CAT thingy! Lovely technique. You should check the rest of the reply, I did what you said before I read it. And it worked!  ::D: 
------------------------------------------


Hey everyone!  ::D: 

I'm overwhelmed by the very good feeling of having a lucid dream right now, because I just had a lucid dream!  :Rock out:  And it did not happen by coincidence this time. Here's the full night story:
Long day and long night (aren't these who induce lucid dreams  ::chuckle:: ). I usually sleep at 10:30pm or 11:00pm but last night I slept at 2:32am, so I wasn't really on schedule. Woke up at 6:57am, obviously not done with sleeping. I dragged myself to the living room downstairs, where is sweet warmth, and intending to induce a LD. I brought the big pillows to try the half-sitting-half-lying postures. My state was perfect for WILD, so I got in the posture, relaxed, tried to fall sleep consciously, kept doing RCs everytime I open my eyes, but it seemed that I wasn't falling into REM phase, it seemed I was falling into NREM. I fell asleep and lost my posture in the fight. :Cheeky: 

Fortunately, this time I relaxed not only my body, but my mind also. I wasn't like (This is it! I'm so having a LD right now! I'm gonna screw every law known to human!) I kept my calm state of mind, just like I'm meditating. I was like (I'm in dream right now. Thank you god for this precious blessing of lucid dreaming ^^).  Suddenly, an attractive woman with.. incorrect form of private body parts is on top of me  :Oops: , And I was fully aware that I'm dreaming! I was enjoying myself with her while saying (No no I wanna get serious with lucid dreaming). I don't know who I was lying to  :Big laugh: . Even though it lasted less than 50 seconds, I was very happy for the success in deliberately inducing a lucid dream.  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley: 

I have another interesting dream to share, and it was right after that LD! after series of events in the dream I ended up in the middle of some kind of meeting. I was not participants, I was some what an intruder. As a result of my LD attempt I was aware enough that something wasn't right and I might be dreaming. I closed my nose and breathed. people, it was closed  ::holyshit:: , or at least that what felt like. Not only that, I tried to remember events of what happened and I could remember where and how I parked my car! and later in the dream I went exactly to where my car was suppose to be, and it was there! what did I do wrong? maybe I should have recalled all day events.

Anyway, this is no where near failure. I'm so grateful for my LD, and I'm happy that I was very close to have, and for the first time, two LDs in one sleep  :smiley: . And bro's, I'm like tired of thanking you for teaching me. I might as well start to pay you  ::chuckle:: . But thank you all really. I promise I will try to be more serious in the topics of my lucid dreams. If only my pervert mind would go along  :Big laugh: .

Tonight is the night for my 15th Lucid dream!  :wink2:

----------


## Saizaphod

> So that's the CAT thingy! Lovely technique.
> 
> Not only that, I tried to remember events of what happened and I could remember where and how I parked my car! and later in the dream I went exactly to where my car was suppose to be, and it was there! what did I do wrong? maybe I should have recalled all day events.



Oh I meant the lucid dream with the cat  ::D: 

Again congratz on another lucid!  :smiley:  Next time ask yourself more questions, like " Why am I here and does it make sense for me to be here?" But it's pretty much that if you even think that you_ could_ be in a dream, you extremely likely are. We never truly question if we are asleep when we are awake. Dreams just have that dream- feel into them.

----------


## FryingMan

It's good to do nose pinch several times if it's not clear.   If an RC is not clear it's best to assume you're dreaming!  Try again, make sure you pinch firmly, and try to breath lightly.  If any air at all moves, then you should assume you're dreaming.   If it is still not convincing, don't give up, keep trying different RCs, like jump in the air and see if you float down, or hand check.   I don't advise people to do reflective questions while on the verge of lucidity, the sleeping mind can answer your questions with rationalizations and false memories that satisfy your questions and you stay non-lucid.   Once fully lucid, it is good to reflect on the dream and remembering that your physical body is asleep in bed and that this is a lucid dream.    Dream memories are *tricksy*, best not to trust your lucidity to them.





> We never truly question if we are asleep when we are awake



  I'm not so sure about that.    I know what you're trying to say, but I've gotten myself to the point where I really can question my state honestly.  This is a good thing to work for.   Remind yourself that "at any conscious moment, I could be in the dream state."   It helps to have had tons of very vivid dreams where you felt totally and entirely awake the entire time, and to have a bunch of LDs where you felt totally awake right before the moment of lucidity.    The point is: do *not* trust that little feeling inside you that says "I'm awake!" to be true, because you have exactly this feeling while in a dream and non-lucid.

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome awesome Raed!! Congratulations on your success!! You are doing terrific!!  ::D:

----------


## Raed3700

Hello~!  ^^

Do you know the feeling you have when you get 9 out of 10 in exam or quiz or something like that? You are happy that you got very good grade but frustrated because of how close you were to the perfect grade. That's how I feel right now  ::chuckle:: .

The night story goes the same as last LD. Woke up not done sleeping, so I completed my sleep in the living room. This time, my full intention was to perform WILD. I was serious this time. My sleepy-awake balance was perfect, room temperature was nice (could be better but more than enough), I was alone, calm, and all set  :smiley: !  I wanted the last thing to see before sleeping is something related to lucid dreaming, so I opened DV on my phone and opened the first WILD thread I saw. And how convenient!, it was http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...into-wild.html by Mr. gab.  So I was ready for everything that might occur and, surprisingly, I wasn't scared at all  ::D: .

I lost the battle ::tongue:: . But I fought hard this time. I stayed longer than ever on my back conscious and ready. I even experienced small HHs, and I didn't get excited and woke myself up. But it wasn't long before I was like (OMG IT STARTED!) and woke myself up  ::upsidedown:: . Eventually, I lost my consciousness and fell asleep. BUT! I induced a DILD :boogie: ! And yes it was sex related. I was in the middle of *Wohoo* when it hit me (I'm dreaming!). Even though my lucidity was weak and I wasn't sure if I was dreaming or not, it was very lovely and vivid. It was so real that I had to do an RC while in the middle of the "business" just to make sure I don't get in trouble. If you are asking (Everything sounds good, why's the frustration?). Well.. here's the twist.

After my LD I had another dream where it has the most obvious dream signs of all time! I dreamed that my mom gave me food and stuff to deliver to my aunt's. Next thing I know I'm in the middle of abandoned land where there is very few people around! And I was aware enough to know there is something wrong. I searched for my phone and keys and couldn't find them. I said (Remember Raed, what has happened?) and I could remember my mom giving me the stuff and I could remember me diving away from home, then BLANK, then middle of no where. I was like (Ohh no! Someone must have drugged me and kidnapped me!). [ :Big laugh: ]

My detective mind training in waking life paid off here. I was checking myself for any injuries but found none. So I said (If they kidnapped me why they didn't hurt me? Why I'm not tied to a chair or something?). Not a single time I asked myself am I dreaming?. Long story short, dream ended when I found my way back home  :smiley: . My frustration is not caused by the missed LD opportunity. It is because upon waking up, I had no memory of my LD. Not until few minutes after waking up, and it was wack! I barely remember the sensations I felt in the LD. What is the point of having LD if I wont remember it?  :Sad: 

Anyway.. It was very cool experiences. I'm sure if I stick to my DJ more often my memory problem will fade, just like before  :smiley: . 
Ummmmm, Mr. FryingMan do you have links for teaching WILDs? Your previous links were phenomenal so I hope you have more of them in your pocket  :tongue2: . Lovely sharing with you guys <3
Tonight is the night for my 16th Lucid dream  :smiley: .

----------


## Saizaphod

> And how convenient!, it was http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...into-wild.html by *Mr. gab*.
> 
> I lost the battle
> 
> I was aware enough to know there is something wrong. I searched for my phone and keys and couldn't find them. I said (Remember Raed, what has happened?) and I could remember my mom giving me the stuff and I could remember me diving away from home. Not a single time I asked myself am I dreaming?
>  then BLANK, then middle of no where. I was like (Ohh no! Someone must have drugged me and kidnapped me!). []
> 
> My frustration is not caused by the missed LD opportunity. It is because upon waking up, I had no memory of my LD. Not until few minutes after waking up, and it was wack! I barely remember the sensations I felt in the LD. What is the point of having LD if I wont remember it?



This made me laugh way much more than it should have  ::lol::  (It is Mrs. gab  ::D:  )

DILD from WILD attempt is a win  :smiley:  The goal is to get to be lucid in the dream. Though I admit, entering the dream with WILD is awesome haha. Gz on lucid!  ::goodjob2:: 

Always try to remember RC, and always make it atleast a double RC. Just in the case the first RC fails.
I love the dream logic here  ::D: 

Yeah I think that tends to happen when lots of nonlucids happen after the lucid dream. The memory kinda gets buried under them in a way. Some people like to purposely wake them selves up after reaching their goal and once they are satisfied with the lenght of the LD for example.

----------


## FryingMan

Raed, check out Sageous's WILD class here in the DVA, there is tons of great reading and learning material there.

WILD is like the game of Othello, "Minutes to learn, a lifetime to master."    WILDing is falling asleep into a dream with your self-awareness intact.     Easier said than done.   But the clear thing you must not lose sight of is that in order to WILD, you *must fall asleep*.   The trick is falling asleep with a pearl of awareness left intact.  Everyone needs to find that way for themselves.   Sageous's thread has a lot of great info on it that can help.

----------


## Raed3700

Aloha ~!   <--- The effect of too much "Hawaii five-O".  ::D: 

How is it going all ^^? How wonderful would it be to share lucid dream right now, only if I had any  :Big laugh: . My last week had 0 rate of success in inducing any kind of lucid dreaming. Not even a bad one to add to the "Uncounted" list. But! It had no failures at all  :smiley: . I have expanded my dreams signs, my awareness didn't noticeably change but it remains reasonably high, my sleeps are so at their deepest levels that I think I die every night and return to live  ::D: , and best of all, I'm experiencing the realest dreams ever! I mean, one night I dreamt I hit my tooth and when I woke up it was still hurts. Either that or my recall of dreams got better.

So, yes I might didn't have any recent lucid dreams, but I became better mentally  :smiley: . But I'm still too lazy and stupid to update my journal every morning, even though I know how much it would enhance my LDs. I just can't have fun with it. I'm sorry  :Sad: . I need to find a way to stay disciplined to my journal. A punishment maybe? Perhaps a prize instead?

Anyway, thank you for your time reading this trash  :smiley: . I will try to make my next reply be about a lucid dream. Did I mention what is my goal for my next LD? I mentioned earlier that my ultimate goal is to relax alone in a very beautiful island. And I know it wont be easy to create sandy island and cold sea water with amazing stars to light up the sky. So, my goal for the next LD, as the first step toward achieving my ultimate goal, is to remain calm and stabilize the dream for as long as possible  :smiley: . No running, no screaming, no following anyone, just keep breathing and stay in the dream.

Tonight is then night for my 16th LD  :smiley: .

----------


## FryingMan

> and best of all, I'm experiencing the realest dreams ever! I mean, one night I dreamt I hit my tooth and when I woke up it was still hurts. Either that or my recall of dreams got better.



It's a combination of paying more attention to your dreams and remembering them better.   The interaction of attention and recall!   And intent, the desire to remember your dreams.   The more you reach for dream memories and pay attention to your dreams (and all of your experiences), the more vivid your experience and the memory of them will be.   Keep it up and it will just keep getting better.   Congrats on the great recall!   Those amazing dream experiences, lucid or not, that's what I'm in this hobby for.





> A punishment maybe? Perhaps a prize instead?



Prize, definitely.   You only want positive emotions associated with dream journaling and dreaming.    Think of dream journaling as another exercise of memory, and a focusing of your intent.    It takes willpower to do things that you don't feel like doing, even though you know they're good for you.    Think of it as an exercise in will power then!





> I mentioned earlier that my ultimate goal is to relax alone in a very beautiful island. And I know it wont be easy to create sandy island and cold sea water with amazing stars to light up the sky. So, my goal for the next LD, as the first step toward achieving my ultimate goal, is to remain calm and stabilize the dream for as long as possible . No running, no screaming, no following anyone, just keep breathing and stay in the dream.



Don't think that it's not easy.   Think that it's the easiest thing in the world.    All you have to do is imagine it and it will come true.   Maybe not the first time, but it will.    If you read the dream journals of excellent lucid dreamers, you'll see that often, changes they make don't always manifest immediately.   Sometimes you have to "fool yourself" into thinking it did work.     Tell yourself, "Hey, is that the sound of waves crashing on the beach?"  Pretend that the sound is just beyond your hearing but becoming clearer.   Tell yourself that it's because the beach is just beyond some trees or outside a door.

Another great way to execute dream control is to direct the narrative of the dream via "pretend memories."  Instead of making a sudden change which the mind may not accept, come up with a reason for it.   "Oh, that's right, I'm late for the beach party, I'd better go out this door to the beach here!  Hey, Emma Watson, come on, we're late!"   Grab her hand and run to the beach, fully expecting it to be there.   And if you don't see it at first, pretend that you do, and very often it will then materialize.

Good luck and have fun!

----------


## Raed3700

> Don't think that it's not easy.   Think that it's the easiest thing in the world. All you have to do is imagine it and it will come true.
> "Oh, that's right, I'm late for the beach party, I'd better go out this door to the beach here!  Hey, Emma Watson, come on, we're late!" Grab her hand and run to the beach, fully expecting it to be there.



Hmmm.. I hope my dreaming mind will believe that when he sees how real a dream can be  ::chuckle:: . I will practice that right away  :smiley: .
Is that like Emma Watson thing that will work only for Emma? Because I have another actress in mind :\. I'm kidding I got the idea ::D: . Lovely advices. Thank you! <3
------------------------------------------


Hii~! ^-^
Oohh the amount of missing I've got for you all *^^*. I got to tell you though, if you were looking for interesting Lucid dream stories, then you just came to the absolutely wrong place  :Big laugh: . Yeah.. my lucid dreaming skills are down the bottom right now. But hey! Every valley is followed by peak right ?! ::happyhappy::  Besides, I'm currently enjoying the fruits of what I have planted ^.^! I've never lived my life like this before. Meditation has taught me to enjoy the little moments. I've learned how to enjoy the little peaceful moments I experience when I like.. wait for the next class to come (7-5min) ^^. I've always wanted peaceful times, yet, I never noticed that I experience peaceful times every single day! I just never saw them.

Reality Checking taught to see details in my sight and leave my daydreams. These days I started to remember the cars I've parked next to in the university! This might seem like stupid thing but it was like my dream before. In the other day, I saw a truck in the morning, and then the same truck in the night. The cool thing is not seeing the truck twice, the cool thing is that I could remember where and when I saw it! That's so amazing for me *.*!

And my feelings..! Ooohh my feelings are another story. I'm usually cold and calm. So calm that I piss some people off  :Big laugh: . But now, I'm calmer than Raven from Teen Titans. I'm calmer than Madara from Naruto Shippuden. I'm calmer than L from Death Note. (Sorry, cartoon and anime haters. I don't know cool movie characters). And don't get me wrong, I'm not idiotically cold and feelings-less. I just change the way of my thinking to always assume positive  :smiley: . If some one like.. near-miss me on the road, I assume he had an emergency.

Still, I'm frustrated. All these blessing I'm living in and yet I fail in inducing a single lucid dream. All these stupid, odd, feelings felled dream signs and I fail to notice any. I mean dude, one day I dreamt that I was trying to save the world from potential explosion, surprisingly I failed  :Big laugh: , and didn't see the quite clear signs.   Pfffft whatever! I will have a LD soon. I can smell it!  ::D: 

Tonight is the night for my 16th Lucid dream!

----------


## fogelbise

> I've never lived my life like this before. Meditation has taught me to enjoy the little moments. I've learned how to enjoy the little peaceful moments I experience when I like.. wait for the next class to come (7-5min) ^^. I've always wanted peaceful times, yet, I never noticed that I experience peaceful times every single day! I just never saw them. 
> 
> I just change the way of my thinking to always assume positive . If some one like.. near-miss me on the road, I assume he had an emergency.



Awesome! I have noticed the same things since I started lucid dreaming practices in adulthood, including that exact scenario there at the end. What use is it to get mad at drivers, there may be something that allows you to empathize with them. Maybe they are on the way to the hospital or they are agitated because they just lost someone dear to themwho knows. This attitude releases anger and frustration and allows you more peace!






> Still, I'm frustrated. All these blessing I'm living in and yet I fail in inducing a single lucid dream. All these stupid, odd, feelings felled dream signs and I fail to notice any. I mean dude, one day I dreamt that I was trying to save the world from potential explosion, surprisingly I failed , and didn't see the quite clear signs.   Pfffft whatever! I will have a LD soon. I can smell it! 
> 
> Tonight is the night for my 16th Lucid dream!



Yes, like you said, peaks and valleys, but they will smooth out with continued practice. Enjoy the enhanced awareness during the day as much as you can while working towards your next LD.

----------


## Raed3700

Greetings!

Can you believe what you just read?? I had a lucid dream  ::D: ! Finally. I had it in the sleep right after my last reply. Guess that's the power of the magical workbooks  :tongue2: .

I headed to bed after sharing with you guys, thinking about what I said and what I should have said. upon lying on the bed, it hit me. If I'm somehow "emotionless" [ ::lol:: ] that means if I experience any emotion, then it's either a serious matter, or I'm dreaming. So I focused my attention into my feelings and chest area, as I believe most feelings affects that area, and kept telling myself: any happiness, sadness, worries, love, any sort of emotion, means I'm dreaming. Then I slept, I had a NLD, then a LD  :smiley: .    Then another NLD.

It was lame and short  ::D: . But you know what's the best part of it? That was the first lucid dream I ever have where I remembered to stop and recall my goals  ::yddd:: ! I dreamt that mom woke me up to do something, I don't know what it was, but I could notice I had some feelings like I was told to do something critical and serious. That's when I know I was dreaming! I did the nose pinch test just to make sure. Of course first idea went through my mind was (Where's them chicks at ?!)  :Big laugh: . But I stopped and recalled that my goal was to stay calm.

And that was sort of mistake. You all know I'm not that pro in Lucid dreaming. As I stopped moving in the dream and focused on my breathing, my dream immediately started fading. And I don't know any stabilizing technique but to scream and kick and do everything against being calm  ::rolllaugh:: . Ohh and spinning too, which I did. I spinned so hard I ended up in another dream scenery, literally! but was still lucid. The whole LD lasted like 15 seconds.

So, my fellow lucid dreamers, may I ask for a piece of your wisdom  :smiley: ? I don't know any dream stabilizing techniques but the ones I mentioned. Plus, I realized my only RCs are nose pinching, fingers counting and attempting to read. Reading in dreams are hard but sometimes I can actually read! So reading is not very efficient for me. May you tell me more stabilizing techniques and RCs pleeeeaase? Thank you ^.^

Tonight is the night for my 17th Lucid dream! ^^~

----------


## FryingMan

> Greetings!
> 
> Can you believe what you just read?? I had a lucid dream !



Congrats! 




> That was the first lucid dream I ever have where I remembered to stop and recall my goals



Wonderful, that's great!




> Of course first idea went through my mind was (Where's them chicks at ?!) .



Welcome to my world!  Haha.   But seriously, getting to recalling goals against the pull of other temptations is a major accomplishment!




> But I stopped and recalled that my goal was to stay calm.



Excellent.





> And I don't know any stabilizing technique but to scream and kick and do everything against being calm . Ohh and spinning too, which I did. I spinned so hard I ended up in another dream scenery, literally! but was still lucid. The whole LD lasted like 15 seconds.



Sounds like you did just what you needed to do.




> So, my fellow lucid dreamers, may I ask for a piece of your wisdom ? I don't know any dream stabilizing techniques but the ones I mentioned. Plus, I realized my only RCs are nose pinching, fingers counting and attempting to read. Reading in dreams are hard but sometimes I can actually read! So reading is not very efficient for me. May you tell me more stabilizing techniques and RCs pleeeeaase? Thank you ^.^
> Tonight is the night for my 17th Lucid dream! ^^~



You don't need tons of RCs.  I sometimes do secondary RCs just for fun (inspect hands, finger through palm).   But really, a primary RC is all you need.  I only ever do nose pinch.   Once in a VERY rare while I tried jumping into the air to test gravity, but it failed me a few times as well.    What you need is to do your RC with attention, and carefully.   I think when nose pinch is your primary RC, that's all you need.  The other ones have a much higher problem/failure rate.

I think there is no better stabilization that simply enjoying the dream.    Yes, remaining calm is good.  Yes, immersing yourself in the dream environment is good, physical movement [slow rather than fast, though, may be better] and constantly changing scene (looking around) are good.   But best is just having a good time, achieving goals.    Always have a lot of little and large goals prepared so you don't have to stand there saying "Uh....what now...", and then just giving in to temptation (unless that's your goal).    My absolute best and longest and most enjoyable LDs were when I had 4-5 goals on my mind and I tried them all: long, stable, and super vivid, both visually and in awareness.   

Stay on the lookout for an urge to do something really fast.  That's when things get out of hand and lucidity starts dropping.  If you can stay deliberate, calm, but still enjoying the dream actually doing things you want to do, I think that leads to the best and longest experience.     I believe the early years of LD practice are all about building up as many minutes in the LD state as you can.   Sure, have a good time, but also pay attention to stuff that is "good for you" like prolonging the dream (without actually worrying about the dream ending...again, instead, have lots and lots of goals and work on them), and maybe putting off overly exciting activities until later.

----------


## Raed3700

Hioo ~!!

Man, is there anything that beats waking up in the morning after a lucid dream ^^? It's that feeling of happiness that makes your day.
I missed you guys  :wink2: , It's been so long since I told anyone about my dream life. I'm so grateful for your presence to hear about it.

Forgive my sudden disappearing, I had to focus on my university. It didn't work though  :Big laugh: , I'm still getting low grades and studying is still hard for me. But I'm better than before  :smiley: . I will tell you why shortly. So.... I had two lucid dreams in the period I was out! they were 2 LDs in less than a week! first one occurred in the 20th of October, it was the usual, short, nothing interesting happening LD. Basically I was sleeping on the coach and I had a dream where I was exactly where I was sleeping. I counted my finger and they were 6 so immediately I knew I was dreaming! Unfortunately, for some reason I just couldn't get up and walk. Upon standing up the dream collapsed and I woke up.

But the second LD! Man was it lovely to have it. It was about 50 seconds long but it was so stable and so, very real. I had to do RC 3 times just to make sure I'm dreaming because I couldn't believe it was a dream! And the best thing is that I was in full control. I chose to throw my mom off the edge (I will get there in a second  :laugh: ), I chose to throw myself, there was zero sexual desire, it was so cool! Here's the full story  :smiley: .

In the day of 24th of October, I went to a psychologist in my university. I rarely seek help when I need it but this time I walked myself, for the first time in my life, to psychologist. I knocked, entered, and begin to share. I think for some reason that, that talking caused some (lucid-dream-inducing block) to go. I think the relief feeling of sharing made it easier to induce LD. Maybe that is the magic of this workbook? I went to sleep that night, a bit happy and a bit sad, and.. yeah. I had a lucid dream  :smiley: .

The dream goes like this: I was walking in my university with my mom, aunt and her son. They are in front of me and I'm behind enjoying the walk. The university looked different, more trees, better weather, and the place was full of families walking around. We were all basically a tourists in the university  :smiley: . Without noticing a dream sign, I counted my finger. They were 8! I was like (What?! stupid, count properly) count them again, there are 8 fingers! The dream was so real I was more confused than aware that I might be dreaming. I said (These kinds of oddity comes when I'm dreaming. How do I have 8 fingers while I'm awake??). I did a nose pinch test and air flow right through my closed nose. That's when I got sure I'm dreaming!

I was super happy, and surprisingly also calm. I wasn't back-flipping-excited as always. I went to my mother (Mom mom, I'm dreaming!) I said. She said, denying my statement (Cut the nonsense). That's when I chose to pick her and throw her off the balcony of the building we were in. I don't even know where did that idea came from  :Big laugh: . The fence of the balcony was belly-height and my mother was light weighted in the dream so everything was set. Upon picking her up, she started to resist, saying (Get me down you crazy! what are you trying to do??). My aunt was sooooo chill about what was happening, she didn't even looked interested in kissing her sister goodbye before I throw her  ::chuckle:: .

I let my mother go, didn't throw her. But I chose to throw myself in an attempt to fly. I turn around, making the fence right at my back, and begin to lean backwards slowly. Until I could see the far ground above my head. And I jumped. I failed to fly. I fell straight to another dream scenery where I was lying on my back on the ground in the middle of a forest. Dream started to fade and for some reason I had no power to fight for stability. I closed my eyes to wake up IWL.

Here's some important mention. Earlier in that dream, I saw a young kid. As always I did a RC (because kids are DS for me), and I can assure you air wouldn't flow through my nose. Why? Was I really expecting my RC to fail? I dunno..
You know, psychologist told me something useful. He asked me, (What is the differences between you and a honored-degree student?). He didn't demand an answer, he just wanted me to think. I believe that can go too for LDing. Asking, for example, (What does Daniel Love do to be a professional LDer?) might give us a good hints to improve our skill. At the end, Thank you. ^^

Tonight is the night for my 19th Lucid dream.

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Raed - it's great to see you back here with your bubbly descriptions!  ::D:  Congratulations on the 2 LD's!! I really like how you went off the balcony backwards (it sounds like) - I will have to try that in a lucid!

I look forward to hearing more adventures!

----------


## Raed3700

Hello my fellows  :smiley: !

I got sick since my last reply  :Sad: . I actually was coughing when I was typing down my last reply, I just ignored it. I was like (Pfffft, I can't get sick. I have a university.) Like if that gonna really stop anything. Don't worry, nothing serious. Not like it's Ebola or H1N1 or some scary names like these. It's just the regular favor, coughing that caused headache, pressure in my eyes, stuff like that. I'm ok now, thanks for asking  :smiley: . Even though it wasn't serious disease, it hit me so hard. I mean dudes, my temperature at one point was 38.3C AFTER taking two tablets of anodyne! I was sweating but feeling cold when sleeping. It screwed me up so bad that I was forced to drop the semester, and now I'm sad  :Sad: .

Not only it screwed my waking life, it screwed my dreams and awareness. By the time I was sick, I wasn't dreaming. My dreams were mere thoughts. No visuals, no sounds, only changes in thoughts. And I could feel my awareness slipping away, at some point I lost my ability to drive, and I couldn't really distinguish waking life from dreaming. It was awful.

Enough drama. Not like nothing good has happened  :tongue2: . I was so dunk-like that I kept doing RCs just to make sure I'm still awake, and it was so cool to feel the urge to do an RC. Cause it means all those RC training were paying off right  :smiley: ? I had mini-tiny-small lucid dreams due to the lack of deep sleeps. they were like four of those where I was like (Yes! I'm dreaming. *dream starts to fade* Fuuuuuuu.. *dream ends*). they were all less than 3 seconds long but, nevertheless, they are good marks  :smiley: . I'm starting to train my awareness all over again, which is kind of fun  :smiley: . I'm beginning to do dumb stuff again like counting cameras and fire extinguishers in stores, like if I'm planning on stealing and burning the place to the ground  ::chuckle:: . And of course, meditation and groundness in home.

Sorry, no cool lucid dreams stories this time. I promise you I will work hard on that. Thanks  :smiley: 

Tonight is the night for my 19th Lucid dream  :smiley: !

----------


## fogelbise

Hi Raed! Sorry to hear about your illness but glad to hear you are feeling better! That is definitely good marks to manage those short lucids that you didn't count despite the illness and all. I can relate to you doing RC's to make sure you were awake. I have also had situations where I was able to do sincere RC's in the waking world.

(I just noticed you official LD count listed under your username or in your profile/about me is still back at 13).

----------


## Raed3700

HEEEEELLLLLOOOOOOO ~~!!!

Haha! You'll thought you finally got rid of me didn't you? Well think again! For I'm back to share my lame life with you.
I missed you, you know. I mean.. Whenever I take a successful step in the journey of mastering my mind, there's no one to share with but you. Thank you for always being there.  ::hug:: 

Today! I shall share with you the story of a changing point in my life. It all started one day, not too long from my last reply. My mom needed me to deliver her somewhere later, yet I was sleepy. So I was lying on bed, fighting not to sleep, yet I want to relax. My guess is that I was performing WILD by coincidence. I could feel my body being relaxed, brain started to slow down, heart beat got in rhythm with my breathing...  Then, my feelings started to surface. I was thinking about me dropping my semester, my inability to study, my lack of lucid dreams, feeling sad as I see what was happening to me. But then! As I was questioning my current state while simultaneously falling to sleep. It hit me! It hit me so hard!  ::holyshit::  A voice in my head said (It's your will power).!!

I got up! Heart's pounding just if I just woke up from sleep, even though I don't think I reached sleeping. I was stunned from this experience. Who ever said that to me was really, really confident that this was my problem. My guess is that though I was fighting sleep, I had very minor access to the unconscious. That's when I started to remember it all.  Previously, when I just started to learn Lucid dreaming, I used to really desire to have a lucid dream. And by real desire I mean I caused  myself countless insomnia's, countless sleep paralyses, countless restless sleeps. All just so I can notice the dream when I'm dreaming. And I stopped having that desire. My successful lucid dreams in addition with my previous emotional state caused that burning desire to vanish.

I was like (OMG! Of course! It was my will power! It was my weak will power the whole time! The reason why I'm f**king my life up is because I can not force myself to do something I don't want to). After that day, I did some small researches about how to boost up will power. I found out that the best thing to do is to perform "useless tasks" as Dr. Stephen Laberges puts it. Perform some tasks that is useless, boring, while maintaining neutral/happy emotions. And man did that work out very good. I started to force myself to write down my journal in every single sleep. I started to read more, play less, sleep and wake up early, and reduced the times of... ummm...  touching myself sessions.  :Oops: 

Few days after the beginning of forcing myself to do stuff, things have changed. I gained more confidence, because now I have the feeling I can do anything. I feel smarter because of more reading. And of course, my dreams changed. I started to experience all kinds of dreams! Good, bad, action filled, sad, so funny that I woke up laughing, all kinds! (Except for nightmares) I even had a wet dream, boy has it been so long since I had this one  :Big laugh: . I also experienced dreams where I was like (Am I dreaming right now ?!) but fail to gain lucidity. Fast forward few days, on 2nd of December to be exact, and I got my long waited 19th lucid dream. ^^

Even though it was lame and short and all I did was trying to release myself from something that was biding me, I'm so proud of it  :smiley: . Because I deliberately choose that afternoon to have a nap and perform a WILD, but instead I achieved DILD, which is a win  ::D: . On the 5th of December I had another Lucid dream! This time it had few smoochies in it  ::chuckle:: .

I have one more lucid dream and another strange experience to share with you along with few questions, but that will be for another reply  :Sad: . Because I have to leave this instant. hopefully within the next 24 hours you will hear the rest of my story. Love you all !  ::loveyou:: 

Tonight is the night fo.... I will quit saying this phrase in every reply. I will tell you why next time.

----------


## fogelbise

It's great to see you again Raed!  ::D:  You are always missed. Awesome job coming to the realization about will power! We can often get great insight in that twilight before completely falling to sleep it seems.

Congratulations on the 3 new LD's as well!  ::D: 

I am interest to hear moreyou mentioned that you wanted to add a few things in those last two paragraphs.

----------


## Raed3700

Greetings!
I'm so excited to tell you about this weeks dream experiences, I'm like bouncing on the chair right now!  ::yddd::  

First of all I would like to apologize for breaking my promise. I wanted to reply within 24 hours from my last one but I couldn't due to housework. Also, I would like to severely apologize for Mr. FryingMan. Why you ask? Because actually he is the first one who told me about will power problems and advised me, long before my (inner?) told me. And I was like "Pffft, what does he even know about my life". Ohh Mr. FryingMan, How I regret questioning your wise advices. The next time if you told me "You need to sacrifice your whole family to the devil to get a lucid dream "My respond would be "Let the bloodshed begin for the glory of Satan!".  ::twisted:: 
And thank you Mr. fogelbise for your reply. ^.^

Can you believe I had another lucid dream?! ::happyhappy::  It was the night of my last reply and it was awesome! But first, the night of 11th of December  :smiley: . So It was a long day, with total of 6 hours of driving time. I barley ate something that day. So when I went to sleep, I was like (I would love to have a lucid dream, but it's not likely to have one in the night's sleep). And boy was I wrong  :smiley: . I dreamt that I was in a mall with mom and female cousin. For some reason my cousin gave me a balloon. She was like (Hey hold this for a sec). When I held it, gravity vanished for me  :tongue2: . I was floating, in standing position, just like a space man in a spacecraft. When I landed on the other side of the mall, I wanted to catch up with them but by walking. I started walking and reached a dining area with few kids in it. I was like (Waaait a minute, what is this place? What is this mall? Am I dreaming right now?!).

Here's what's odd. I nose pinched myself and I promise you, it felt closed! I kept looking around and the light was dim. I said (I KNOW this is a dream, why is my nose closed?). I did the RC again, this time it was open! "There you go! Now I'm sure I'm in dream". I was fighting to keep my cool and remember my goals. Then I remembered that my goal was to give someone a kiss on the cheek. Innocent, non-sexual, small kiss on the cheek. I went to one of the kids, and he had cute eyes looking at me like if he was cautious about what I'm going to do. Reached his cheek and *Muah*. Kissed his cheek ^^. I then turned around and saw that the dining area now is crowded with people. I said to myself (Ok, done. Now what?). I somehow remembered my next goal! It was to ask the dream to be long.

I looked a bit upward and said "O' god of the dream, prolong the dream for me" three times. [God in Arabic doesn't only mean the holy being. It also means the person who is in charge. For example: The father of a house can be called the god of the house.] Upon finishing that phrase the third time, the dream got much more stable and clear! (To be honest, it wasn't very real looking. but real enough to be so much fun  :smiley:  ). Now that I can't remember any more goals, the path was clear for the pervert in me to come out  ::D: . I think I better put the rest in spoiler.  :Big laugh:  The whole lucid dream felt like a whole minute and few more seconds.  :smiley:  [Which is almost the longest LD I ever had.]

*Spoiler* for _Rest of Lucid Dream #21_: 



I grabbed the nearest woman by her waist and got her closer to me. So close that I could wrap my arm around her waist. And started to make out with her. I leave her and went to the next one, did exactly the same. I kept doing that for like 4 more women before the dream collapsed and I woke up.




The reason why I chose cheek kissing as a goal for my next lucid dream is because it's simple. It almost doesn't need any training like summoning or flying. And I wanted the dream to prolong itself because Mr. Robert Waggoner said in his book that dreams shall do whatever dreamer asks them to do. and I wanted to try that  :smiley: .
Now if you excuse me, I need to leave this reply for now. I will try to continue my dream stories today, but my promises are weak so don't trust me  ::D: . Before I go, there is a workbook of someone who can do WILDs easily, and I'm sure I will benefit from reading her workbook. But I lost her workbook  :Sad: . She always color her replays purple (I'm not so sure if she is indeed a woman). If this rings any bell to you please tell me. Thank you all for your time. <3

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome Raed! Congratulations again! You had me literally laughing out loud with that Satan line and again later about your promiseshilarious!  ::D: 

Your question there at the enddo you mean ~Dreamer~ ? Here's her dream journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/%7Edreamer%7E/

----------


## Raed3700

Hey all!  :smiley: 

Mr. fogelbise, thank you for suggesting ~Dreamer~'s DJ. Unfortunately this isn't the person I was looking for, but I just quickly surfed her DJ and she rocks! I think she will be enough  :smiley: . thanks for searching for me ^^.

I would love to talk about my #22 lucid dream, but because I'm currently in the university and I don't have much time, I will talk about more serious stuff. In the day of 11th of December (After I woke up from #21 Lucid dream) I was overwhelmed with the usual, happy feeling of experiencing a lucid dream ^^. I went through the morning normally then I got sleepy again. I was like (Well, time for nappy nap :3 .  Hey! Let's attempt WILD for the 63578th time! I might succeed this time). I was downstairs, lied on sofa and tried to hold consciousness. I failed to achieve WILD but here's what happened:

I had what seemed like micro awakening, I was lying down watching the ceiling. I reached my nose hoping to be a false awakening, but nope. It was indeed micro awakening. closed my eyes, slept for few time, and eyes are open again. Everything is darker than it should, same ceiling view, reached my nose and viola! It was open and I was dreaming! I was too weak to move my dream body though. I was like paralyzed or something, yet I was so happy to achieve two lucid dreams in one day. Kept attempting to move but it seemed moving would cause to wake up. So I chose to stay stationary and close my dream eyes. Next thing I know, dream legs started floating  ::holyshit:: . My dreaming mind was calm but scared a bit. Now my legs are almost to the ceiling and my head is being dragged along. I opened my dreaming eyes and now I'm back on the sofa lying on my back watching the ceiling!

Still paralyzed, I closed my eyes again. Legs started flying again! This time I was happy in the lucid dream and want to have fun, because this is actually the first time I fly in a lucid dream. With my eyes closed, I started to kick the wall to go forward, and my hand was on the wall so I don't hit my head. Basically I was like diving in room sized pool but full of air instead of water. Opened my eyes and I'm back lying down on sofa watching ceiling, and still dreaming! Closed my eyes, legs started to fly. This time, I deliberately waited for the legs to hit the ceiling then POW! Pushed myself hard with my legs, upside down, flying fast toward the ground. The ground wasn't there and I was flying super fast, with my eyes closed, in what felt like empty black space. I could feel my face being pushed by the air due to fast flying. I lost lucidity not so long after that last flight.  The whole lucid dream felt like 45 seconds.
What a joyful, confusing ride that was. It wasn't normal dream with normal dream views and dream sensations. Yet I wasn't near awake. What the heck was that?!

In the night sleep of 14th of December, I had this strange experience too. It's 3:30am and I was like (Oh boy! an unplanned WBTB!) so I waited until about 4:30am to sleep. I dreamt that there was a crisis with alien lives involved. It was scary as the aliens were killing every human on sight! Not only that, but the aliens can disguise to look like a human! So I was scared from everyone. I was with my mom and we were running. Then it hit me (I'm dreaming!) yet, I didn't realize this was all in my head and I shouldn't be scared. Long story short, I got surrounded by human-like aliens and they were about to kill me.. by stabbing me with a pen. So I closed my eyes and told myself (If I close my eyes I will wake up). I close them but didn't wake up! And they stabbed me with the pen on my forehead, and it hurt me like hell  ::damnit:: . The torture felt like long 6 seconds, and I thought it's all over. Only to get hit with this next dream.

I had false awakening. This time, I was tied to a wooden bed (with no mattress?). I was like (Oh no! It's another dream!) Still can't realize that its all in my head and I can't be harmed, so I was freaking out! All of a sudden, a black woman came to me and was standing to my side. I was telling myself (This is a dream, This is a dream ...) while she showed up a [Medical needle? I don't know what it's called in English]. It looked like it was filled with something. She looked at me and says (Is this yours?) I said no no I swear it's not mine! She got mad and proceeded to inject me with it saying (Yes it's yours!!) I somehow untied myself and held her hand away from chest. after few seconds of wrestling, she won and injected me with that stuff right between my heart and rips. I was screaming until she left her hand. It didn't seem that the substance has affected me in anyway (Guess she filled it with the wrong substance  ::D: ) But man did it hurt my chest. the pain was there even after I woke up. The pain in my chest and my forehead.

What were these experiences?? I wasn't sleeping yet I wasn't awake. Why I couldn't defend myself even though I was lucid? I'm not really sure if I should count them as successful LDs or not. I hope I never got stabbed in the forehead or chest again  :Sad: .  (Or anywhere if that matters)

----------


## fogelbise

Maybe the DJ you're looking for is: Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals if not, it's a fun one to read also.

That first one I'd count as an LD where you likely experienced some nrem and early rem.

The 2nd one (sounds entirely rem) you probably became lucid for a second and then fell into semi-lucidity and below (below for all of the fearful parts...although who wants to be poked even when fully lucid unless you're super curious to explore pain and sensations.)

----------


## Raed3700

Hi all ~~!

Mr. fogelbise, The DJ you suggested is glorious! Her stories are like straight out of an awesome book. It's so enjoyable. Yet, still not the person I was looking for  :Big laugh: . Thank you, soooo much for searching for me. I have an idea for why you suggested wrong on both times. What I was looking for is a workbook, not a Dream Journal  ::chuckle:: . But Thanks, don't waste anymore time in searching for her, I'm sure I will find her if I look a little more.

Here's a little lame story happened to me. So I was in a bookstore, surfing the books that might assist in my journey in mastering my mind. Then, a random guy went to the employee and asked her: (Where can I find a book called "How to make friends and inf.., inf..") As he struggled to complete the title, I interfered and said: (... Influence people.) He said: (Yeah! that one. Where can I find it?) I guided him to his desired book while watching the employee staring at me with hatred for stealing her precious customer  ::takethatfoo:: . And he got his book  :smiley: . I know this story might seem meaningless, but for me, it showed me how much aware I was. Not only did I remembered the name of a completely random book within between hundreds of books, but I also remembered where I saw it. Compare that to where I was before knowing lucid dreaming and you will know just how much did I improve. You can never know how much do I own you and everyone who teach me lucid dreaming. Thank you. <3

Currently, I don't experience LDs often. And there I was bragging about my "supernatural awareness"  :Big laugh: . But I think I know the reason why and how to fix it, and I will mention them later. Even though I didn't experience LDs lately, I experienced very vivid, fun, exciting dreams. To the point that now, I get excited to go to sleep just to live another dream. I remember a dream where I was sitting on the side of a street, waiting for my mom [She was visiting someone] and I got sleepy and slept! I slept inside a dream. And then, I had dream where I was in a sandy land where I visited a ghost man. He magically put me in a floating, human-size bubble and started to spin me around, while simultaneously talking to me about life and why I should be careful in it. Upon waking up (Now I'm in the first layer of dream) I found out mom was done and she was looking for me. I woke up for real when I found her and got in the car.  So yeah, I'm not entirely failing when it comes to dream life  :smiley: .

I want to tell a story of an epic LD fail  ::D: . In the night of 28 December, according to my journal, I had a lucid dream! When I realized I was dreaming, I found myself with my family in an electronics showroom. I turned to myself, contained my excitement, stabilized my dream, and recalled my goals. My goals were trying some mantras that I created, just to see what happens, and summoning three girls that I know. Those girls are like sisters to me and I wanted to see their faces in my dream, so don't get any fishy judgments  ::tongue:: . Here's the twist though, After attempting the mantras (Which had zero effect on the dream) I was ready to attempt summoning, where suddenly, someone seemed to call me. It was similar to my voice, calling from behind my back. "Raed...  Raed!" As if he wanted my attention to look at something important. The voice wasn't very loud but it interrupted my precious LD and woke me up. I thought I was in FA, unfortunately I wasn't. Remind me to beat him next time I have a LD.  ::angry:: 

I believe the reason why I don't have many LDs these days is emotional instability. When I go to sleep, I don't take the time to meditate or take few minutes to calm down, but instead I fall to sleep while thinking about my day. Of course I think meditation is the primary solution in this case.
Can you please do me a favor :3 ?  I finished reading (Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self. by Rober Waggoner) and now I don't know whats the next book to read. Would you please recommend me a book? I heard a book about sleeping yoga would be good. I want a book that teaches relaxation and imagination *-*. That would help me calm down and achieve more LDs. And hopefully a WILD too.  ::D: 

Thank you all for being there.  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

That dream in the bubble sounded very interesting!  :smiley:  





> Can you please do me a favor :3 ?  I finished reading (Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to the Inner Self. by Rober Waggoner) and now I don't know whats the next book to read. Would you please recommend me a book? I heard a book about sleeping yoga would be good. I want a book that teaches relaxation and imagination *-*. That would help me calm down and achieve more LDs. And hopefully a WILD too.



If you haven't read Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming, that is always recommended. Since you mentioned sleep yoga, Illuminating Your Life Through Lucid Dreaming and the Tibetan Yogas of Sleep has gotten good reviews and FryingMan really seems to love it. I haven't read it, but I plan to.

----------

